# The 2022 Monthly Metric Century (100km) Ride Challenge



## steverob (1 Jan 2022)

*This thread is only for the logging of your qualifying ride.*
(shamelessly plagiarised from @Brandane's 2020 / @Ajax Bay's 2021 posts)
*PLEASE DO NOT POST ANYTHING ELSE BUT QUALIFYING RIDES IN THIS THREAD*

To log a ride, add a post containing all of your 2022 metric centuries to date. Ideally one ride per line, with the date, distance, short route description, and any links you want to add. _Do not post just a link._

You can add links to Strava, RideWithGPS, MapMyRide, Endomondo etc if you wish, but these are not mandatory. Photos, maps, and subjective thoughts on the ride or the challenge in general should go elsewhere, for example The Metric Century (100KM) A Month Challenge ChatZone

See this 2016 thread for examples.

The rules, such as they are, are as follows:

You must complete at least one ride of least 100km (a metric century) in each calendar month. If you miss a month then you are out of the challenge until next year.
The 100km must be in a single ride and counts in the month it starts (if across midnight). Breaks for meals, repairs, sightseeing, ferries etc are allowed, but not two or more separate rides on the same day.
There is an optional points competition. Give yourself one point for each complete 100km ridden as part of the challenge: one point for a 100+km ride, two for a 200+km ride, three for 300+km and so on. You cannot carry over distance from one ride to the next: Two separate 150km rides would be two points, not three. Share a running total of your points in your ride log if you wish.
You may_ join_ the challenge in any month during the calendar year (since the idea is to provide motivation to complete at least one 100km ride per month, every month), but you can only join once per calendar year (since a key element of the challenge is to encourage consistency). i.e. If you miss a month, you should wait until the following calendar year to rejoin. Obviously, January is the best month to join, because that's the only way you can claim a full calendar year.
Please post your rides *by adding a new post* to the thread on each occasion. The easiest way to do this is to find your last post, 'quote' it, start a fresh post and 'include quote' the original, manually delete the QUOTE tags at the top and bottom of the post, then add the new ride details to the end.

Good luck all.


----------



## steverob (1 Jan 2022)

*1st January: 62.26 miles / 100.2km *- Aylesbury, Tring, Aldbury, Whipsnade, Dunstable, Toddington, Hockliffe, Leighton Buzzard, Wing, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6455967242


----------



## Goonerobes (2 Jan 2022)

January 1st - 100km - Woodgreen, Verwood, 3 Legged Cross, Holt, Ebbesbourne, Salisbury Racecourse, Odstock.


----------



## KingswayRider (2 Jan 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (14 Jan 2022)

*January*
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jan 2022)

Jan 16th 62.3 miles ,Elevation 2054ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Asfordby ,Eastwell ,Stathern ,Kinoulton ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey 
Moving time 4.09.16


----------



## Willd (16 Jan 2022)

*Jan 16 - 62.64 miles, 2,909ft, 4.27.48 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Spratton, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Mears Ashby, Sywell, Overstone, Moulton, Railway Cottages, Boughton, Church Brampton, Lower Harlestone, Upper Harlestone, Great Brington, Whilton, Whilton Locks, Welton, Barby, Rugby, Bilton, Cawston, home.


----------



## KingswayRider (20 Jan 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW


----------



## Sbudge (22 Jan 2022)

22nd January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6564316755) Wendover - Watlington Loop


----------



## KingswayRider (23 Jan 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW


----------



## Rob and Alison (25 Jan 2022)

January 22nd. 102km. Nabbed a few VV tiles down the river. Howsham, Brigg, Messingham, W.Butterwick, E.Ferry, Walkerwith, Morton, Laughton, Blyton, Southorpe(awkward tile), Waddingham, Snitterby Sandhayes, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, home. https://www.strava.com/activities/6569979588 Solo with Stig.


----------



## KingswayRider (30 Jan 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW


----------



## 13 rider (7 Feb 2022)

Jan 16th 62.3 miles ,Elevation 2054ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Asfordby ,Eastwell ,Stathern ,Kinoulton ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Moving time 4.09.16
Feb 7th 62.3 miles ,Elevation 1955ft 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Asfordby ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Kegworth ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Anstey 
Moving time 4.15.54


----------



## steverob (11 Feb 2022)

*1st January: 62.26 miles / 100.2km* - Aylesbury, Tring, Aldbury, Whipsnade, Dunstable, Toddington, Hockliffe, Leighton Buzzard, Wing, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6455967242
*11th February: 63.19 miles / 101.7km *- Aylesbury, Quainton, Calvert, Bicester, Weston on the Green, Islip, Arncott, Ludgershall, Waddesdon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6666403821


----------



## Sea of vapours (11 Feb 2022)

*January*
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February*
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)


----------



## Sbudge (18 Feb 2022)

22nd January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6564316755) Wendover - Watlington Loop
17th February, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6697265402) Hatfield, St.Albans, Watford, Uxbridge - wind, wind and mud


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Feb 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)


----------



## Rob and Alison (26 Feb 2022)

*January* 22nd. 102km. Nabbed a few VV tiles down the river. Howsham, Brigg, Messingham, W.Butterwick, E.Ferry, Walkerwith, Morton, Laughton, Blyton, Southorpe(awkward tile), Waddingham, Snitterby Sandhayes, S.Kelsey, N.Kelsey, home. https://www.strava.com/activities/6569979588 Solo with Stig.
_*February *_26th. 114km. Joined a BC Guided Ride - Market Rasen to the Bomber Command Centre. Plus rode from home to start and back. https://www.strava.com/activities/6742804341 First ride down the new Lincoln bypass so should add a few more VV tiles too. Sole with Stig.


----------



## Willd (27 Feb 2022)

*Jan 16 - 62.64 miles, 2,909ft, 4.27.48 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Spratton, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Mears Ashby, Sywell, Overstone, Moulton, Railway Cottages, Boughton, Church Brampton, Lower Harlestone, Upper Harlestone, Great Brington, Whilton, Whilton Locks, Welton, Barby, Rugby, Biton, Cawston, home.
*Feb 27 - 66.44 miles, 2,965ft, 4.50.47 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Preston Capes, Canons Ashby, Moreton Pinkney, Weston, Milthorpe, Weedon Lois, Wappenham, Syresham, Biddlesden, Whitfield, Falcutt, Helmdon, Stuchbury, Sulgrave, Culworth, Eydon, West Farndon, Westhorp, Priors Marston, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## KingswayRider (3 Mar 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW


----------



## 13 rider (6 Mar 2022)

Jan 16th 62.3 miles ,Elevation 2054ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Asfordby ,Eastwell ,Stathern ,Kinoulton ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Moving time 4.09.16
Feb 7th 62.3 miles ,Elevation 1955ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Asfordby ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Kegworth ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Anstey
Moving time 4.15.54
Mar 6th 71.6 miles ,Elevation 3481ft
Anstey ,Diesworth ,Castle Donington ,Derby ,Duffield ,Spondon ,Elvaston ,Castle Donington ,Anstey
Moving time 5.14.14


----------



## KingswayRider (6 Mar 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW


----------



## Willd (12 Mar 2022)

*Jan 16 - 62.64 miles, 2,909ft, 4.27.48 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Spratton, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Mears Ashby, Sywell, Overstone, Moulton, Railway Cottages, Boughton, Church Brampton, Lower Harlestone, Upper Harlestone, Great Brington, Whilton, Whilton Locks, Welton, Barby, Rugby, Biton, Cawston, home.
*Feb 27 - 66.44 miles, 2,965ft, 4.50.47 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Preston Capes, Canons Ashby, Moreton Pinkney, Weston, Milthorpe, Weedon Lois, Wappenham, Syresham, Biddlesden, Whitfield, Falcutt, Helmdon, Stuchbury, Sulgrave, Culworth, Eydon, West Farndon, Westhorp, Priors Marston, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home.
*Mar 12 - 63.70 miles, 2,008ft, 4.13.55 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunsmore Heath, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Cubbington, Kenilworth, Beausale, Haseley Knob, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Baddesley Clinton, Lapworth, Hockley Heath, Earlswood, Tidbury Green, Wythall, Hollywood, Majors Green, Whitlock End, Cheswick Green, Illshaw Heath, Hockley Heath, Lapworth, Kingswood, Rowington Green, Rowington, Shrewley, Hatton, Warwick, Leamington Spa, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Princethorpe, Cawston, home.


----------



## KingswayRider (15 Mar 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Mar 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March *(3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)


----------



## KingswayRider (20 Mar 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW


----------



## steverob (28 Mar 2022)

*1st January: 62.26 miles / 100.2km* - Aylesbury, Tring, Aldbury, Whipsnade, Dunstable, Toddington, Hockliffe, Leighton Buzzard, Wing, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6455967242
*11th February: 63.19 miles / 101.7km *- Aylesbury, Quainton, Calvert, Bicester, Weston on the Green, Islip, Arncott, Ludgershall, Waddesdon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6666403821
*28th March: 62.38 miles / 100.4km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon, Marsh Gibbon, Ambrosden, Islip, Kidlington, Oxford, Wheatley, Worminghall, Thame, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6896791086


----------



## Sbudge (29 Mar 2022)

22nd January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6564316755) Wendover - Watlington Loop
17th February, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6697265402) Hatfield, St.Albans, Watford, Uxbridge - wind, wind and mud
10th March, 100.45km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6803169246) NW6 to Harold Wood loop


----------



## Sea of vapours (1 Apr 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April*
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)


----------



## KingswayRider (6 Apr 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW


----------



## KingswayRider (16 Apr 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW


----------



## Willd (17 Apr 2022)

*Jan 16 - 62.64 miles, 2,909ft, 4.27.48 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Spratton, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Mears Ashby, Sywell, Overstone, Moulton, Railway Cottages, Boughton, Church Brampton, Lower Harlestone, Upper Harlestone, Great Brington, Whilton, Whilton Locks, Welton, Barby, Rugby, Biton, Cawston, home.
*Feb 27 - 66.44 miles, 2,965ft, 4.50.47 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Preston Capes, Canons Ashby, Moreton Pinkney, Weston, Milthorpe, Weedon Lois, Wappenham, Syresham, Biddlesden, Whitfield, Falcutt, Helmdon, Stuchbury, Sulgrave, Culworth, Eydon, West Farndon, Westhorp, Priors Marston, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home.
*Mar 12 - 63.70 miles, 2,008ft, 4.13.55 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunsmore Heath, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Cubbington, Kenilworth, Beausale, Haseley Knob, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Baddesley Clinton, Lapworth, Hockley Heath, Earlswood, Tidbury Green, Wythall, Hollywood, Majors Green, Whitlock End, Cheswick Green, Illshaw Heath, Hockley Heath, Lapworth, Kingswood, Rowington Green, Rowington, Shrewley, Hatton, Warwick, Leamington Spa, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Princethorpe, Cawston, home.
*Apr 17 - 71.72 miles, 2,938ft, 4.41.54 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Lutterworth, Kimcote, Walton, Saddington, Smeeton Westerby, Kibworth Beauchamp, West Langton, Thorpe Langton, Welham, Slawston, Blaston, Stoke Dry, Caldecott, Great Easton, Drayton, Medbourne, Weston by Welland, Sutton Bassett, Market Harborough, Lubenham, Theddingworth, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Swinford, Catthorpe, Brownsover, Old Brownsover, Newbold on Avon, home.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Apr 2022)

Jan 16th 62.3 miles ,Elevation 2054ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Asfordby ,Eastwell ,Stathern ,Kinoulton ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Moving time 4.09.16
Feb 7th 62.3 miles ,Elevation 1955ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Asfordby ,Willoughby ,East Leake ,Kegworth ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Anstey
Moving time 4.15.54
Mar 6th 71.6 miles ,Elevation 3481ft
Anstey ,Diesworth ,Castle Donington ,Derby ,Duffield ,Spondon ,Elvaston ,Castle Donington ,Anstey
Moving time 5.14.14
April 18th 71.4 miles ,Elevation 2644ft
Anstey ,Wysall ,Tollerton ,Sheinton ,Gedling ,Aspley ,Clifton ,Gotham ,Norman ton ,Barrow ,Anstey 
Moving time 4.53.49


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Apr 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April*
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)


----------



## steverob (24 Apr 2022)

*1st January: 62.26 miles / 100.2km* - Aylesbury, Tring, Aldbury, Whipsnade, Dunstable, Toddington, Hockliffe, Leighton Buzzard, Wing, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6455967242
*11th February: 63.19 miles / 101.7km *- Aylesbury, Quainton, Calvert, Bicester, Weston on the Green, Islip, Arncott, Ludgershall, Waddesdon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6666403821
*28th March: 62.38 miles / 100.4km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon, Marsh Gibbon, Ambrosden, Islip, Kidlington, Oxford, Wheatley, Worminghall, Thame, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6896791086
*24th April: 62.17 miles / 100.1km *- Aylesbury, Dinton, Chearsley, Oakley, Waterperry, Forest Hill, Boarstall, Launton, Twyford, Middle Claydon, Quainton, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7033995908


----------



## KingswayRider (28 Apr 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW


----------



## 13 rider (2 May 2022)

Jan to April completed
May 2nd 73.2 miles ,Elevation 2434ft 
Anstey ,Barrow ,Sutton Bonnington ,Gotham ,Clifton ,Wollaton ,Bilborough , Kimberley ,Cossall ,Long Eaton ,Barrow ,Anstey
Moving time 5.01.16


----------



## steverob (2 May 2022)

*1st January: 62.26 miles / 100.2km* - Aylesbury, Tring, Aldbury, Whipsnade, Dunstable, Toddington, Hockliffe, Leighton Buzzard, Wing, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6455967242
*11th February: 63.19 miles / 101.7km *- Aylesbury, Quainton, Calvert, Bicester, Weston on the Green, Islip, Arncott, Ludgershall, Waddesdon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6666403821
*28th March: 62.38 miles / 100.4km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon, Marsh Gibbon, Ambrosden, Islip, Kidlington, Oxford, Wheatley, Worminghall, Thame, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6896791086
*24th April: 62.17 miles / 100.1km *- Aylesbury, Dinton, Chearsley, Oakley, Waterperry, Forest Hill, Boarstall, Launton, Twyford, Middle Claydon, Quainton, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7033995908
*2nd May: 69.74 miles / 112.2km *- Aylesbury, Hogshaw, Calvert, Finmere, Syresham, Brackley, Westbury, Gawcott, Winslow, Waddesdon Greenway, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7076609836


----------



## KingswayRider (2 May 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 May 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)


----------



## Willd (8 May 2022)

*Jan 16 - 62.64 miles, 2,909ft, 4.27.48 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Spratton, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Mears Ashby, Sywell, Overstone, Moulton, Railway Cottages, Boughton, Church Brampton, Lower Harlestone, Upper Harlestone, Great Brington, Whilton, Whilton Locks, Welton, Barby, Rugby, Biton, Cawston, home.
*Feb 27 - 66.44 miles, 2,965ft, 4.50.47 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Preston Capes, Canons Ashby, Moreton Pinkney, Weston, Milthorpe, Weedon Lois, Wappenham, Syresham, Biddlesden, Whitfield, Falcutt, Helmdon, Stuchbury, Sulgrave, Culworth, Eydon, West Farndon, Westhorp, Priors Marston, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home.
*Mar 12 - 63.70 miles, 2,008ft, 4.13.55 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunsmore Heath, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Cubbington, Kenilworth, Beausale, Haseley Knob, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Baddesley Clinton, Lapworth, Hockley Heath, Earlswood, Tidbury Green, Wythall, Hollywood, Majors Green, Whitlock End, Cheswick Green, Illshaw Heath, Hockley Heath, Lapworth, Kingswood, Rowington Green, Rowington, Shrewley, Hatton, Warwick, Leamington Spa, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Princethorpe, Cawston, home.
*Apr 17 - 71.72 miles, 2,938ft, 4.41.54 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Lutterworth, Kimcote, Walton, Saddington, Smeeton Westerby, Kibworth Beauchamp, West Langton, Thorpe Langton, Welham, Slawston, Blaston, Stoke Dry, Caldecott, Great Easton, Drayton, Medbourne, Weston by Welland, Sutton Bassett, Market Harborough, Lubenham, Theddingworth, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Swinford, Catthorpe, Brownsover, Old Brownsover, Newbold on Avon, home.
*May 8 - 73.17 miles, 2,489ft, 4.46.48 *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Chadshunt, Kineton, Little Kineton, Oxhill, Whatcote, Upper Brailes, Lower Brailes, Sutton-under-Brailes, Stourton, Cherington, Little Wolford, Nethercote, Great Wolford, Four Shires Stone, Great Wolford, Todenham, Willington, Honington, Whatcote, Oxhill, Little Kineton, Kineton, Chadshunt, Gaydon, Bishop's Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## KingswayRider (12 May 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW


----------



## Sbudge (16 May 2022)

22nd January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6564316755) Wendover - Watlington Loop
17th February, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6697265402) Hatfield, St.Albans, Watford, Uxbridge - wind, wind and mud
10th March, 100.45km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6803169246) NW6 to Harold Wood loop
14th April, 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6981088690) NW6 to Hertford loop
19th April, 106.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7007596492) Cambridge, The Cam and Newmarket loop
8th May, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7108606924) Wendover northwards loop


----------



## KingswayRider (22 May 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW


----------



## KingswayRider (31 May 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW
May 29th - 149.5km - 1176m - KW, Berkeley, KW, Highnam, Kempley, Much Marcle, Dymock, Four Oaks, Upleadon, Hartpury, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (10 Jun 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (3 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)


----------



## Willd (12 Jun 2022)

*Jan 16 - 62.64 miles, 2,909ft, 4.27.48 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Spratton, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Mears Ashby, Sywell, Overstone, Moulton, Railway Cottages, Boughton, Church Brampton, Lower Harlestone, Upper Harlestone, Great Brington, Whilton, Whilton Locks, Welton, Barby, Rugby, Biton, Cawston, home.
*Feb 27 - 66.44 miles, 2,965ft, 4.50.47 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Preston Capes, Canons Ashby, Moreton Pinkney, Weston, Milthorpe, Weedon Lois, Wappenham, Syresham, Biddlesden, Whitfield, Falcutt, Helmdon, Stuchbury, Sulgrave, Culworth, Eydon, West Farndon, Westhorp, Priors Marston, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home.
*Mar 12 - 63.70 miles, 2,008ft, 4.13.55 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunsmore Heath, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Cubbington, Kenilworth, Beausale, Haseley Knob, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Baddesley Clinton, Lapworth, Hockley Heath, Earlswood, Tidbury Green, Wythall, Hollywood, Majors Green, Whitlock End, Cheswick Green, Illshaw Heath, Hockley Heath, Lapworth, Kingswood, Rowington Green, Rowington, Shrewley, Hatton, Warwick, Leamington Spa, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Princethorpe, Cawston, home.
*Apr 17 - 71.72 miles, 2,938ft, 4.41.54 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Lutterworth, Kimcote, Walton, Saddington, Smeeton Westerby, Kibworth Beauchamp, West Langton, Thorpe Langton, Welham, Slawston, Blaston, Stoke Dry, Caldecott, Great Easton, Drayton, Medbourne, Weston by Welland, Sutton Bassett, Market Harborough, Lubenham, Theddingworth, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Swinford, Catthorpe, Brownsover, Old Brownsover, Newbold on Avon, home.
*May 8 - 73.17 miles, 2,489ft, 4.46.48 *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Chadshunt, Kineton, Little Kineton, Oxhill, Whatcote, Upper Brailes, Lower Brailes, Sutton-under-Brailes, Stourton, Cherington, Little Wolford, Nethercote, Great Wolford, Four Shires Stone, Great Wolford, Todenham, Willington, Honington, Whatcote, Oxhill, Little Kineton, Kineton, Chadshunt, Gaydon, Bishop's Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.
*Jun 12 -76.53 miles, 3,309ft, 5.21.10 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Kilsby, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, East Haddon, Holdenby, Church Brampton, Chapel Brampton, Boughton, Moulton, Overstone, Sywell, Earls Barton, Wollaston, Hinwick, Bozeat, Easton Maudit, Grendon, Cogenhoe, Northampton (Ecton Brook, Rectory Farm, Overstone Lodge, Southfields, Round Spinney, Booth Rise, Moulton Park), Boughton, Church Brampton, Railway Cottages, Long Buckby, Murcott, Watford, Kilsby, Hillmorton, Rugby, home.


----------



## Sbudge (13 Jun 2022)

22nd January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6564316755) Wendover - Watlington Loop
17th February, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6697265402) Hatfield, St.Albans, Watford, Uxbridge - wind, wind and mud
10th March, 100.45km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6803169246) NW6 to Harold Wood loop
14th April, 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6981088690) NW6 to Hertford loop
19th April, 106.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7007596492) Cambridge, The Cam and Newmarket loop
8th May, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7108606924) Wendover northwards loop
6th June, 104.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7265430188) Edinburgh West, gentle saunter. Canals and NCR
11th June, 103.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7294371880) Nightrider 2022 and my 101 km Eddington ride.


----------



## KingswayRider (18 Jun 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW
May 29th - 149.5km - 1176m - KW, Berkeley, KW, Highnam, Kempley, Much Marcle, Dymock, Four Oaks, Upleadon, Hartpury, KW
June 12th - 139km - 973m - KW, Sandhurst, Twyning, Earls Croome, Wadborough, Worcester, Leigh Sinton, Malvern, Pendock, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (21 Jun 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (6 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales - lots of them)
27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough of B, Bowland Knotts)


----------



## 13 rider (24 Jun 2022)

Jan to April completed
May 2nd 73.2 miles ,Elevation 2434ft
Anstey ,Barrow ,Sutton Bonnington ,Gotham ,Clifton ,Wollaton ,Bilborough , Kimberley ,Cossall ,Long Eaton ,Barrow ,Anstey
Moving time 5.01.16
Jun 11th 66.4 miles ,Elevation 4993ft 
Anstey ,Belton ,Repton ,Etwall ,Ashbourne ,Tissington ,Longnor ,Earl Sterndale


----------



## steverob (25 Jun 2022)

*1st January: 62.26 miles / 100.2km* - Aylesbury, Tring, Aldbury, Whipsnade, Dunstable, Toddington, Hockliffe, Leighton Buzzard, Wing, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6455967242
*11th February: 63.19 miles / 101.7km *- Aylesbury, Quainton, Calvert, Bicester, Weston on the Green, Islip, Arncott, Ludgershall, Waddesdon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6666403821
*28th March: 62.38 miles / 100.4km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon, Marsh Gibbon, Ambrosden, Islip, Kidlington, Oxford, Wheatley, Worminghall, Thame, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6896791086
*24th April: 62.17 miles / 100.1km *- Aylesbury, Dinton, Chearsley, Oakley, Waterperry, Forest Hill, Boarstall, Launton, Twyford, Middle Claydon, Quainton, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7033995908
*2nd May: 69.74 miles / 112.2km *- Aylesbury, Hogshaw, Calvert, Finmere, Syresham, Brackley, Westbury, Gawcott, Winslow, Waddesdon Greenway, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7076609836
*25th June: 63.50 miles / 102.2km *- Aylesbury, Marsh, Cadsden, Great Missenden, Little Chalfont, Flaunden, Berkhamsted, Ringshall, Slapton, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7366774319


----------



## 13 rider (3 Jul 2022)

Jan to April completed
May 2nd 73.2 miles ,Elevation 2434ft
Anstey ,Barrow ,Sutton Bonnington ,Gotham ,Clifton ,Wollaton ,Bilborough , Kimberley ,Cossall ,Long Eaton ,Barrow ,Anstey
Moving time 5.01.16
Jun 11th 66.4 miles ,Elevation 4993ft
Anstey ,Belton ,Repton ,Etwall ,Ashbourne ,Tissington ,Longnor ,Earl Sterndale
July 3rd 62.2 miles ,Elevation 2870ft
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Anstey


----------



## KingswayRider (3 Jul 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW
May 29th - 149.5km - 1176m - KW, Berkeley, KW, Highnam, Kempley, Much Marcle, Dymock, Four Oaks, Upleadon, Hartpury, KW
June 12th - 139km - 973m - KW, Sandhurst, Twyning, Earls Croome, Wadborough, Worcester, Leigh Sinton, Malvern, Pendock, KW
June 19th - 131.8km - 741m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Minstwerwoth, Rodley, Westbury, Flaxley, Huntley, Bulley, Tibberton, Highnam, KW
20 Points
July 3rd - 161.1km - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Stroud, Nailsworth, Leighterton, Sherston, Westonbirt, Chavenage, Horsley, Whitminster, Saul, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (5 Jul 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (6 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales - lots of them)
27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough of B, Bowland Knotts)
*July *(3 points)
5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Mallerstang, Ribblehead, Settle)
9th - 117km / 2,400m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss)


----------



## steverob (14 Jul 2022)

*1st January: 62.26 miles / 100.2km* - Aylesbury, Tring, Aldbury, Whipsnade, Dunstable, Toddington, Hockliffe, Leighton Buzzard, Wing, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6455967242
*11th February: 63.19 miles / 101.7km *- Aylesbury, Quainton, Calvert, Bicester, Weston on the Green, Islip, Arncott, Ludgershall, Waddesdon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6666403821
*28th March: 62.38 miles / 100.4km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon, Marsh Gibbon, Ambrosden, Islip, Kidlington, Oxford, Wheatley, Worminghall, Thame, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6896791086
*24th April: 62.17 miles / 100.1km *- Aylesbury, Dinton, Chearsley, Oakley, Waterperry, Forest Hill, Boarstall, Launton, Twyford, Middle Claydon, Quainton, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7033995908
*2nd May: 69.74 miles / 112.2km *- Aylesbury, Hogshaw, Calvert, Finmere, Syresham, Brackley, Westbury, Gawcott, Winslow, Waddesdon Greenway, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7076609836
*25th June: 63.50 miles / 102.2km *- Aylesbury, Marsh, Cadsden, Great Missenden, Little Chalfont, Flaunden, Berkhamsted, Ringshall, Slapton, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7366774319
*14th July: 66.31 miles / 106.7km *- Aylesbury, Haddenham, _<train to Banbury>_, Kings Sutton, Middleton Cheney, Farthinghoe, Croughton, Stoke Lyne, Chetwode, Steeple Claydon, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7466313754 and https://www.strava.com/activities/7467710608


----------



## Willd (17 Jul 2022)

*Jan 16 - 62.64 miles, 2,909ft, 4.27.48 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Spratton, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Mears Ashby, Sywell, Overstone, Moulton, Railway Cottages, Boughton, Church Brampton, Lower Harlestone, Upper Harlestone, Great Brington, Whilton, Whilton Locks, Welton, Barby, Rugby, Biton, Cawston, home.
*Feb 27 - 66.44 miles, 2,965ft, 4.50.47 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Preston Capes, Canons Ashby, Moreton Pinkney, Weston, Milthorpe, Weedon Lois, Wappenham, Syresham, Biddlesden, Whitfield, Falcutt, Helmdon, Stuchbury, Sulgrave, Culworth, Eydon, West Farndon, Westhorp, Priors Marston, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home.
*Mar 12 - 63.70 miles, 2,008ft, 4.13.55 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunsmore Heath, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Cubbington, Kenilworth, Beausale, Haseley Knob, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Baddesley Clinton, Lapworth, Hockley Heath, Earlswood, Tidbury Green, Wythall, Hollywood, Majors Green, Whitlock End, Cheswick Green, Illshaw Heath, Hockley Heath, Lapworth, Kingswood, Rowington Green, Rowington, Shrewley, Hatton, Warwick, Leamington Spa, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Princethorpe, Cawston, home.
*Apr 17 - 71.72 miles, 2,938ft, 4.41.54 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Lutterworth, Kimcote, Walton, Saddington, Smeeton Westerby, Kibworth Beauchamp, West Langton, Thorpe Langton, Welham, Slawston, Blaston, Stoke Dry, Caldecott, Great Easton, Drayton, Medbourne, Weston by Welland, Sutton Bassett, Market Harborough, Lubenham, Theddingworth, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Swinford, Catthorpe, Brownsover, Old Brownsover, Newbold on Avon, home.
*May 8 - 73.17 miles, 2,489ft, 4.46.48 *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Chadshunt, Kineton, Little Kineton, Oxhill, Whatcote, Upper Brailes, Lower Brailes, Sutton-under-Brailes, Stourton, Cherington, Little Wolford, Nethercote, Great Wolford, Four Shires Stone, Great Wolford, Todenham, Willington, Honington, Whatcote, Oxhill, Little Kineton, Kineton, Chadshunt, Gaydon, Bishop's Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.
*Jun 12 -76.53 miles, 3,309ft, 5.21.10 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Kilsby, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, East Haddon, Holdenby, Church Brampton, Chapel Brampton, Boughton, Moulton, Overstone, Sywell, Earls Barton, Wollaston, Hinwick, Bozeat, Easton Maudit, Grendon, Cogenhoe, Northampton (Ecton Brook, Rectory Farm, Overstone Lodge, Southfields, Round Spinney, Booth Rise, Moulton Park), Boughton, Church Brampton, Railway Cottages, Long Buckby, Murcott, Watford, Kilsby, Hillmorton, Rugby, home.
*Jul 17 -78.62 miles, 2,485ft, 5.21.24 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Monks Kirby, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Burbage, Hinckley, Wykin, Upton, Sibson, Sheepy Parva, Orton-on-the-Hill, Austrey, No Man's Heath, Chilcote, Netherseal, Clifton Campville, Thorpe Constantine, Seckington, Newton Regis, Austrey, Warton, Little Warton, Orton-on-the-Hill, Sheepy Magna, Sheepy Parva, Sibson, Upton, Wykin, Hinckley, Burbage, Wolvey Heath, Wolvey, Five Ways, Withybrook, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.


----------



## Sea of vapours (17 Jul 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (6 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales - lots of them)
27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough of B, Bowland Knotts)
*July *(4 points)
5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Mallerstang, Ribblehead, Settle)
9th - 117km / 2,400m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss)
16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)


----------



## KingswayRider (18 Jul 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW
May 29th - 149.5km - 1176m - KW, Berkeley, KW, Highnam, Kempley, Much Marcle, Dymock, Four Oaks, Upleadon, Hartpury, KW
June 12th - 139km - 973m - KW, Sandhurst, Twyning, Earls Croome, Wadborough, Worcester, Leigh Sinton, Malvern, Pendock, KW
June 19th - 131.8km - 741m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Minstwerwoth, Rodley, Westbury, Flaxley, Huntley, Bulley, Tibberton, Highnam, KW
20 Points
July 3rd - 161.1km - 1048m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Stroud, Leighterton, Sherston, Westonbirt, Chavenage, Horsley, Whitminster, Saul, KW
July 10th - 161.2km - 1309m - KW, Glos loop, Minsterworth, Lydney, Aylburton, Beachley, Chepstow, Elberton, Hill, Berkeley, Saul, KW
July 17th - 137km - 1311m - KW, Haresfield, King Stanley, Eastington, KW, Littledean, Hopewell Colliery, Cinderford, Flaxley, Birdwood, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (30 Jul 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (6 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales - lots of them)
27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough of B, Bowland Knotts)
*July *(5 points)
5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Mallerstang, Ribblehead, Settle)
9th - 117km / 2,400m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss)
16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)


----------



## steverob (31 Jul 2022)

*1st January: 62.26 miles / 100.2km* - Aylesbury, Tring, Aldbury, Whipsnade, Dunstable, Toddington, Hockliffe, Leighton Buzzard, Wing, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6455967242
*11th February: 63.19 miles / 101.7km *- Aylesbury, Quainton, Calvert, Bicester, Weston on the Green, Islip, Arncott, Ludgershall, Waddesdon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6666403821
*28th March: 62.38 miles / 100.4km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon, Marsh Gibbon, Ambrosden, Islip, Kidlington, Oxford, Wheatley, Worminghall, Thame, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6896791086
*24th April: 62.17 miles / 100.1km *- Aylesbury, Dinton, Chearsley, Oakley, Waterperry, Forest Hill, Boarstall, Launton, Twyford, Middle Claydon, Quainton, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7033995908
*2nd May: 69.74 miles / 112.2km *- Aylesbury, Hogshaw, Calvert, Finmere, Syresham, Brackley, Westbury, Gawcott, Winslow, Waddesdon Greenway, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7076609836
*25th June: 63.50 miles / 102.2km *- Aylesbury, Marsh, Cadsden, Great Missenden, Little Chalfont, Flaunden, Berkhamsted, Ringshall, Slapton, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7366774319
*14th July: 66.31 miles / 106.7km *- Aylesbury, Haddenham, _<train to Banbury>_, Kings Sutton, Middleton Cheney, Farthinghoe, Croughton, Stoke Lyne, Chetwode, Steeple Claydon, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7466313754 and https://www.strava.com/activities/7467710608
*31st July: 66.57 miles / 107.1km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon, Ludgershall, Murcott, Bletchingdon, Chesterton, Stratton Audley, Twyford, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7559678200


----------



## Sbudge (1 Aug 2022)

22nd January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6564316755) Wendover - Watlington Loop
17th February, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6697265402) Hatfield, St.Albans, Watford, Uxbridge - wind, wind and mud
10th March, 100.45km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6803169246) NW6 to Harold Wood loop
14th April, 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6981088690) NW6 to Hertford loop
19th April, 106.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7007596492) Cambridge, The Cam and Newmarket loop
8th May, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7108606924) Wendover northwards loop
6th June, 104.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7265430188) Edinburgh West, gentle saunter. Canals and NCR
11th June, 103.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7294371880) Nightrider 2022 and my 101 km Eddington ride.
21st July, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7505645673) Northumberland coastal ride


----------



## KingswayRider (3 Aug 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW
May 29th - 149.5km - 1176m - KW, Berkeley, KW, Highnam, Kempley, Much Marcle, Dymock, Four Oaks, Upleadon, Hartpury, KW
June 12th - 139km - 973m - KW, Sandhurst, Twyning, Earls Croome, Wadborough, Worcester, Leigh Sinton, Malvern, Pendock, KW
June 19th - 131.8km - 741m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Minstwerwoth, Rodley, Westbury, Flaxley, Huntley, Bulley, Tibberton, Highnam, KW
20 Points
July 3rd - 161.1km - 1048m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Stroud, Leighterton, Sherston, Westonbirt, Chavenage, Horsley, Whitminster, Saul, KW
July 10th - 161.2km - 1309m - KW, Glos loop, Minsterworth, Lydney, Aylburton, Beachley, Chepstow, Elberton, Hill, Berkeley, Saul, KW
July 17th - 137km - 1311m - KW, Haresfield, King Stanley, Eastington, KW, Littledean, Hopewell Colliery, Cinderford, Flaxley, Birdwood, KW
July 24th - 146.7km - 808m - KW, Hucclecote, Cheltenham, KW, Staverton, Tredington, Ashchurch, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 31st - 147.9km - 1232m, KW, Glos, KW, Minsterworth, Lydney, Chepstow, Elberton, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkeley, Saul, KW


----------



## Willd (7 Aug 2022)

*Jan 16 - 62.64 miles, 2,909ft, 4.27.48 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Spratton, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Mears Ashby, Sywell, Overstone, Moulton, Railway Cottages, Boughton, Church Brampton, Lower Harlestone, Upper Harlestone, Great Brington, Whilton, Whilton Locks, Welton, Barby, Rugby, Biton, Cawston, home.
*Feb 27 - 66.44 miles, 2,965ft, 4.50.47 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Preston Capes, Canons Ashby, Moreton Pinkney, Weston, Milthorpe, Weedon Lois, Wappenham, Syresham, Biddlesden, Whitfield, Falcutt, Helmdon, Stuchbury, Sulgrave, Culworth, Eydon, West Farndon, Westhorp, Priors Marston, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home.
*Mar 12 - 63.70 miles, 2,008ft, 4.13.55 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunsmore Heath, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Cubbington, Kenilworth, Beausale, Haseley Knob, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Baddesley Clinton, Lapworth, Hockley Heath, Earlswood, Tidbury Green, Wythall, Hollywood, Majors Green, Whitlock End, Cheswick Green, Illshaw Heath, Hockley Heath, Lapworth, Kingswood, Rowington Green, Rowington, Shrewley, Hatton, Warwick, Leamington Spa, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Princethorpe, Cawston, home.
*Apr 17 - 71.72 miles, 2,938ft, 4.41.54 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Lutterworth, Kimcote, Walton, Saddington, Smeeton Westerby, Kibworth Beauchamp, West Langton, Thorpe Langton, Welham, Slawston, Blaston, Stoke Dry, Caldecott, Great Easton, Drayton, Medbourne, Weston by Welland, Sutton Bassett, Market Harborough, Lubenham, Theddingworth, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Swinford, Catthorpe, Brownsover, Old Brownsover, Newbold on Avon, home.
*May 8 - 73.17 miles, 2,489ft, 4.46.48 *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Chadshunt, Kineton, Little Kineton, Oxhill, Whatcote, Upper Brailes, Lower Brailes, Sutton-under-Brailes, Stourton, Cherington, Little Wolford, Nethercote, Great Wolford, Four Shires Stone, Great Wolford, Todenham, Willington, Honington, Whatcote, Oxhill, Little Kineton, Kineton, Chadshunt, Gaydon, Bishop's Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.
*Jun 12 -76.53 miles, 3,309ft, 5.21.10 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Kilsby, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, East Haddon, Holdenby, Church Brampton, Chapel Brampton, Boughton, Moulton, Overstone, Sywell, Earls Barton, Wollaston, Hinwick, Bozeat, Easton Maudit, Grendon, Cogenhoe, Northampton (Ecton Brook, Rectory Farm, Overstone Lodge, Southfields, Round Spinney, Booth Rise, Moulton Park), Boughton, Church Brampton, Railway Cottages, Long Buckby, Murcott, Watford, Kilsby, Hillmorton, Rugby, home.
*Jul 17 -78.62 miles, 2,485ft, 5.21.24 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Monks Kirby, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Burbage, Hinckley, Wykin, Upton, Sibson, Sheepy Parva, Orton-on-the-Hill, Austrey, No Man's Heath, Chilcote, Netherseal, Clifton Campville, Thorpe Constantine, Seckington, Newton Regis, Austrey, Warton, Little Warton, Orton-on-the-Hill, Sheepy Magna, Sheepy Parva, Sibson, Upton, Wykin, Hinckley, Burbage, Wolvey Heath, Wolvey, Five Ways, Withybrook, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.
*Aug 7 - 80.22 miles, 3,361ft, 5.36.40 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Ashby Parva, Leire, Broughton Astley, Primethorpe, Sutton in the Elms, Croft, Thurlaston, Desford, Merry Lees, Thornton, Copt Oak, Nanpantan, Loughborough, Stanford on Soar, Cotes, Barrow upon Soar, Quorn (Quorndon), Woodhouse, Newtown Linford, Field Head, Botcheston, Newtown Unthank, Desford, Thurlaston, Croft, Sharnford, High Cross, Cloudesley Bush, Brinklow, Bretford, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Aug 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (6 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales - lots of them)
27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough of B, Bowland Knotts)
*July *(5 points)
5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Mallerstang, Ribblehead, Settle)
9th - 117km / 2,400m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss)
16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
*August*
6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Halton Gill, Haworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Airton, Settle)
9th - 151km / 2,800m (Brough, Middleton, Stanhope, Blanchland, Gateshead)
11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Rookhope, Scarsike Head, Swinhope Head, Newby Head)


----------



## KingswayRider (12 Aug 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW
May 29th - 149.5km - 1176m - KW, Berkeley, KW, Highnam, Kempley, Much Marcle, Dymock, Four Oaks, Upleadon, Hartpury, KW
June 12th - 139km - 973m - KW, Sandhurst, Twyning, Earls Croome, Wadborough, Worcester, Leigh Sinton, Malvern, Pendock, KW
June 19th - 131.8km - 741m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Minstwerwoth, Rodley, Westbury, Flaxley, Huntley, Bulley, Tibberton, Highnam, KW
20 Points
July 3rd - 161.1km - 1048m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Stroud, Leighterton, Sherston, Westonbirt, Chavenage, Horsley, Whitminster, Saul, KW
July 10th - 161.2km - 1309m - KW, Glos loop, Minsterworth, Lydney, Aylburton, Beachley, Chepstow, Elberton, Hill, Berkeley, Saul, KW
July 17th - 137km - 1311m - KW, Haresfield, King Stanley, Eastington, KW, Littledean, Hopewell Colliery, Cinderford, Flaxley, Birdwood, KW
July 24th - 146.7km - 808m - KW, Hucclecote, Cheltenham, KW, Staverton, Tredington, Ashchurch, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 31st - 147.9km - 1232m, KW, Glos, KW, Minsterworth, Lydney, Chepstow, Elberton, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkeley, Saul, KW
Aug 7th - 132.4km - 1041m, KW, Brockworth, Churchdown, KW, Pendock, Bromsberrow, Eastnor, Ledbury, Donnington, Ryton, Corse, KW


----------



## 13 rider (14 Aug 2022)

Jan to June completed 1 ride per month 

July 3rd 62.2 miles ,Elevation 2870ft
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Anstey
Aug 14th 62.5 miles ,Elevation 2280ft
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Belton ,Long Whatton ,Gotham ,Wymeswold ,Saxelby ,Thrussington ,Anstey


----------



## Sea of vapours (19 Aug 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (6 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales - lots of them)
27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough of B, Bowland Knotts)
*July *(5 points)
5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Mallerstang, Ribblehead, Settle)
9th - 117km / 2,400m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss)
16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
*August*
6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Halton Gill, Haworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Airton, Settle)
9th - 151km / 2,800m (Brough, Middleton, Stanhope, Blanchland, Gateshead)
11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Rookhope, Scarsike Head, Swinhope Head, Newby Head)
19th - 162km /2,900m (Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)


----------



## steverob (21 Aug 2022)

*1st January: 62.26 miles / 100.2km* - Aylesbury, Tring, Aldbury, Whipsnade, Dunstable, Toddington, Hockliffe, Leighton Buzzard, Wing, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6455967242
*11th February: 63.19 miles / 101.7km *- Aylesbury, Quainton, Calvert, Bicester, Weston on the Green, Islip, Arncott, Ludgershall, Waddesdon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6666403821
*28th March: 62.38 miles / 100.4km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon, Marsh Gibbon, Ambrosden, Islip, Kidlington, Oxford, Wheatley, Worminghall, Thame, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6896791086
*24th April: 62.17 miles / 100.1km *- Aylesbury, Dinton, Chearsley, Oakley, Waterperry, Forest Hill, Boarstall, Launton, Twyford, Middle Claydon, Quainton, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7033995908
*2nd May: 69.74 miles / 112.2km *- Aylesbury, Hogshaw, Calvert, Finmere, Syresham, Brackley, Westbury, Gawcott, Winslow, Waddesdon Greenway, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7076609836
*25th June: 63.50 miles / 102.2km *- Aylesbury, Marsh, Cadsden, Great Missenden, Little Chalfont, Flaunden, Berkhamsted, Ringshall, Slapton, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7366774319
*14th July: 66.31 miles / 106.7km *- Aylesbury, Haddenham, _<train to Banbury>_, Kings Sutton, Middleton Cheney, Farthinghoe, Croughton, Stoke Lyne, Chetwode, Steeple Claydon, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7466313754 and https://www.strava.com/activities/7467710608
*31st July: 66.57 miles / 107.1km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon, Ludgershall, Murcott, Bletchingdon, Chesterton, Stratton Audley, Twyford, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7559678200
*21st August: 62.27 miles / 100.2km *- Aylesbury, Haddenham, Long Crendon, Worminghall, Wheatley, Denton, Toot Baldon, Chiselhampton, Horspath, Stanton St. John, Borstall, Kingswood, Waddesdon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7676340966


----------



## Sea of vapours (27 Aug 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (6 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales - lots of them)
27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough of B, Bowland Knotts)
*July *(5 points)
5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Mallerstang, Ribblehead, Settle)
9th - 117km / 2,400m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss)
16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
*August *(7 points)
6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Halton Gill, Haworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Airton, Settle)
9th - 151km / 2,800m (Brough, Middleton, Stanhope, Blanchland, Gateshead)
11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Rookhope, Scarsike Head, Swinhope Head, Newby Head)
19th - 162km /2,900m (Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
26th - 202km / 3,950m (Fleak Moss, Holgate Moor, The Stang, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss, Orton)
31st - 133km / 2,500m (Halton Gill, Kidstones, Witton Steeps, Coverdale, Brootes Hill, Eldroth)


----------



## KingswayRider (28 Aug 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW
May 29th - 149.5km - 1176m - KW, Berkeley, KW, Highnam, Kempley, Much Marcle, Dymock, Four Oaks, Upleadon, Hartpury, KW
June 12th - 139km - 973m - KW, Sandhurst, Twyning, Earls Croome, Wadborough, Worcester, Leigh Sinton, Malvern, Pendock, KW
June 19th - 131.8km - 741m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Minstwerwoth, Rodley, Westbury, Flaxley, Huntley, Bulley, Tibberton, Highnam, KW
20 Points
July 3rd - 161.1km - 1048m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Stroud, Leighterton, Sherston, Westonbirt, Chavenage, Horsley, Whitminster, Saul, KW
July 10th - 161.2km - 1309m - KW, Glos loop, Minsterworth, Lydney, Aylburton, Beachley, Chepstow, Elberton, Hill, Berkeley, Saul, KW
July 17th - 137km - 1311m - KW, Haresfield, King Stanley, Eastington, KW, Littledean, Hopewell Colliery, Cinderford, Flaxley, Birdwood, KW
July 24th - 146.7km - 808m - KW, Hucclecote, Cheltenham, KW, Staverton, Tredington, Ashchurch, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 31st - 147.9km - 1232m, KW, Glos, KW, Minsterworth, Lydney, Chepstow, Elberton, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkeley, Saul, KW
Aug 7th - 132.4km - 1041m - KW, Brockworth, Churchdown, KW, Pendock, Bromsberrow, Eastnor, Ledbury, Donnington, Ryton, Corse, KW
Aug 21st - 162km - 1175m KW, C/down, KW, Cheltenham, Naunton, Cotswold Farm Park, Broadway Tower, Willersey, Toddington, Alstone, KW
Aug 28th - 121.1km - 728m - KW, Ebley, KW, Stonehouse, Cam, Stinchcombe, Wick, Falfield, Lower Stone, Berkeley, Slimbridge, Elmore, KW


----------



## Sbudge (2 Sep 2022)

22nd January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6564316755) Wendover - Watlington Loop
17th February, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6697265402) Hatfield, St.Albans, Watford, Uxbridge - wind, wind and mud
10th March, 100.45km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6803169246) NW6 to Harold Wood loop
14th April, 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6981088690) NW6 to Hertford loop
19th April, 106.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7007596492) Cambridge, The Cam and Newmarket loop
8th May, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7108606924) Wendover northwards loop
6th June, 104.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7265430188) Edinburgh West, gentle saunter. Canals and NCR
11th June, 103.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7294371880) Nightrider 2022 and my 101 km Eddington ride.
21st July, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7505645673) Northumberland coastal ride
21st August, 100.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7675645539) Wendover, Thame, Watlington loop
2nd September, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7742609148) New Forest loop


----------



## Sea of vapours (2 Sep 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (6 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales - lots of them)
27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough of B, Bowland Knotts)
*July *(5 points)
5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Mallerstang, Ribblehead, Settle)
9th - 117km / 2,400m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss)
16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
*August *(7 points)
6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Halton Gill, Haworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Airton, Settle)
9th - 151km / 2,800m (Brough, Middleton, Stanhope, Blanchland, Gateshead)
11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Rookhope, Scarsike Head, Swinhope Head, Newby Head)
19th - 162km /2,900m (Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
26th - 202km / 3,950m (Fleak Moss, Holgate Moor, The Stang, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss, Orton)
31st - 133km / 2,500m (Halton Gill, Kidstones, Witton Steeps, Coverdale, Brootes Hill, Eldroth)
*September*
2nd - 103km / 2,350m (Lumpy, laney loop around Kendal)


----------



## 13 rider (4 Sep 2022)

Jan to June completed 1 ride per month

July 3rd 62.2 miles ,Elevation 2870ft
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Anstey
Aug 14th 62.5 miles ,Elevation 2280ft
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Belton ,Long Whatton ,Gotham ,Wymeswold ,Saxelby ,Thrussington ,Anstey
Sept 4th 62.5 miles ,Elevation 2090ft 
A repeat of the ride above


----------



## Willd (11 Sep 2022)

*Jan 16 - 62.64 miles, 2,909ft, 4.27.48 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Spratton, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Mears Ashby, Sywell, Overstone, Moulton, Railway Cottages, Boughton, Church Brampton, Lower Harlestone, Upper Harlestone, Great Brington, Whilton, Whilton Locks, Welton, Barby, Rugby, Biton, Cawston, home.
*Feb 27 - 66.44 miles, 2,965ft, 4.50.47 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Preston Capes, Canons Ashby, Moreton Pinkney, Weston, Milthorpe, Weedon Lois, Wappenham, Syresham, Biddlesden, Whitfield, Falcutt, Helmdon, Stuchbury, Sulgrave, Culworth, Eydon, West Farndon, Westhorp, Priors Marston, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home.
*Mar 12 - 63.70 miles, 2,008ft, 4.13.55 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunsmore Heath, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Cubbington, Kenilworth, Beausale, Haseley Knob, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Baddesley Clinton, Lapworth, Hockley Heath, Earlswood, Tidbury Green, Wythall, Hollywood, Majors Green, Whitlock End, Cheswick Green, Illshaw Heath, Hockley Heath, Lapworth, Kingswood, Rowington Green, Rowington, Shrewley, Hatton, Warwick, Leamington Spa, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Princethorpe, Cawston, home.
*Apr 17 - 71.72 miles, 2,938ft, 4.41.54 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Lutterworth, Kimcote, Walton, Saddington, Smeeton Westerby, Kibworth Beauchamp, West Langton, Thorpe Langton, Welham, Slawston, Blaston, Stoke Dry, Caldecott, Great Easton, Drayton, Medbourne, Weston by Welland, Sutton Bassett, Market Harborough, Lubenham, Theddingworth, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Swinford, Catthorpe, Brownsover, Old Brownsover, Newbold on Avon, home.
*May 8 - 73.17 miles, 2,489ft, 4.46.48 *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Chadshunt, Kineton, Little Kineton, Oxhill, Whatcote, Upper Brailes, Lower Brailes, Sutton-under-Brailes, Stourton, Cherington, Little Wolford, Nethercote, Great Wolford, Four Shires Stone, Great Wolford, Todenham, Willington, Honington, Whatcote, Oxhill, Little Kineton, Kineton, Chadshunt, Gaydon, Bishop's Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.
*Jun 12 -76.53 miles, 3,309ft, 5.21.10 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Kilsby, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, East Haddon, Holdenby, Church Brampton, Chapel Brampton, Boughton, Moulton, Overstone, Sywell, Earls Barton, Wollaston, Hinwick, Bozeat, Easton Maudit, Grendon, Cogenhoe, Northampton (Ecton Brook, Rectory Farm, Overstone Lodge, Southfields, Round Spinney, Booth Rise, Moulton Park), Boughton, Church Brampton, Railway Cottages, Long Buckby, Murcott, Watford, Kilsby, Hillmorton, Rugby, home.
*Jul 17 -78.62 miles, 2,485ft, 5.21.24 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Monks Kirby, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Burbage, Hinckley, Wykin, Upton, Sibson, Sheepy Parva, Orton-on-the-Hill, Austrey, No Man's Heath, Chilcote, Netherseal, Clifton Campville, Thorpe Constantine, Seckington, Newton Regis, Austrey, Warton, Little Warton, Orton-on-the-Hill, Sheepy Magna, Sheepy Parva, Sibson, Upton, Wykin, Hinckley, Burbage, Wolvey Heath, Wolvey, Five Ways, Withybrook, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.
*Aug 7 - 80.22 miles, 3,361ft, 5.36.40 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Ashby Parva, Leire, Broughton Astley, Primethorpe, Sutton in the Elms, Croft, Thurlaston, Desford, Merry Lees, Thornton, Copt Oak, Nanpantan, Loughborough, Stanford on Soar, Cotes, Barrow upon Soar, Quorn (Quorndon), Woodhouse, Newtown Linford, Field Head, Botcheston, Newtown Unthank, Desford, Thurlaston, Croft, Sharnford, High Cross, Cloudesley Bush, Brinklow, Bretford, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.
*Sep 11 - 82.80 miles, 3,641ft, 5.57.41 - *Bilton, Rugby, Hillmorton, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Spratton, Brixworth, Pitsford Causeway, Holcot, Hannington, Orlingbury, Little Harrowden, Great Harrowden, Finedon, Stanwick, Raunds, Keyston & reverse.


----------



## KingswayRider (11 Sep 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW
May 29th - 149.5km - 1176m - KW, Berkeley, KW, Highnam, Kempley, Much Marcle, Dymock, Four Oaks, Upleadon, Hartpury, KW
June 12th - 139km - 973m - KW, Sandhurst, Twyning, Earls Croome, Wadborough, Worcester, Leigh Sinton, Malvern, Pendock, KW
June 19th - 131.8km - 741m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Minstwerwoth, Rodley, Westbury, Flaxley, Huntley, Bulley, Tibberton, Highnam, KW
20 Points
July 3rd - 161.1km - 1048m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Stroud, Leighterton, Sherston, Westonbirt, Chavenage, Horsley, Whitminster, Saul, KW
July 10th - 161.2km - 1309m - KW, Glos loop, Minsterworth, Lydney, Aylburton, Beachley, Chepstow, Elberton, Hill, Berkeley, Saul, KW
July 17th - 137km - 1311m - KW, Haresfield, King Stanley, Eastington, KW, Littledean, Hopewell Colliery, Cinderford, Flaxley, Birdwood, KW
July 24th - 146.7km - 808m - KW, Hucclecote, Cheltenham, KW, Staverton, Tredington, Ashchurch, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 31st - 147.9km - 1232m, KW, Glos, KW, Minsterworth, Lydney, Chepstow, Elberton, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkeley, Saul, KW
Aug 7th - 132.4km - 1041m - KW, Brockworth, Churchdown, KW, Pendock, Bromsberrow, Eastnor, Ledbury, Donnington, Ryton, Corse, KW
Aug 21st - 162km - 1175m KW, C/down, KW, Cheltenham, Naunton, Cotswold Farm Park, Broadway Tower, Willersey, Toddington, Alstone, KW
Aug 28th - 121.1km - 728m - KW, Ebley, KW, Stonehouse, Cam, Stinchcombe, Wick, Falfield, Lower Stone, Berkeley, Slimbridge, Elmore, KW
Sept 4th - 133.5km - 716m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Sandhurst, Deerhurst, Tewkesbury, Treddington, Staverton, Churchdown, KW
Sept 11th - 132.3km - 917m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Highnam, Newent, Kilcot, Little Gorsley, Lea, Mitcheldean, Blaisdon, Birdwood, KW
30 Points


----------



## Sea of vapours (15 Sep 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (6 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales - lots of them)
27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough of B, Bowland Knotts)
*July *(5 points)
5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Mallerstang, Ribblehead, Settle)
9th - 117km / 2,400m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss)
16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
*August *(7 points)
6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Halton Gill, Haworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Airton, Settle)
9th - 151km / 2,800m (Brough, Middleton, Stanhope, Blanchland, Gateshead)
11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Rookhope, Scarsike Head, Swinhope Head, Newby Head)
19th - 162km /2,900m (Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
26th - 202km / 3,950m (Fleak Moss, Holgate Moor, The Stang, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss, Orton)
31st - 133km / 2,500m (Halton Gill, Kidstones, Witton Steeps, Coverdale, Brootes Hill, Eldroth)
*September*
2nd - 103km / 2,350m (Lumpy, laney loop around Kendal)
14th - 170km / 3,050m (Great Dun Fell, Ullswater, Kirkstone Pass)
16th - 111km / 2,000m (Hawkshead, Coniston Water. Tow Top, Burton-in-Kendal)


----------



## steverob (17 Sep 2022)

*1st January: 62.26 miles / 100.2km* - Aylesbury, Tring, Aldbury, Whipsnade, Dunstable, Toddington, Hockliffe, Leighton Buzzard, Wing, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6455967242
*11th February: 63.19 miles / 101.7km *- Aylesbury, Quainton, Calvert, Bicester, Weston on the Green, Islip, Arncott, Ludgershall, Waddesdon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6666403821
*28th March: 62.38 miles / 100.4km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon, Marsh Gibbon, Ambrosden, Islip, Kidlington, Oxford, Wheatley, Worminghall, Thame, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6896791086
*24th April: 62.17 miles / 100.1km *- Aylesbury, Dinton, Chearsley, Oakley, Waterperry, Forest Hill, Boarstall, Launton, Twyford, Middle Claydon, Quainton, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7033995908
*2nd May: 69.74 miles / 112.2km *- Aylesbury, Hogshaw, Calvert, Finmere, Syresham, Brackley, Westbury, Gawcott, Winslow, Waddesdon Greenway, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7076609836
*25th June: 63.50 miles / 102.2km *- Aylesbury, Marsh, Cadsden, Great Missenden, Little Chalfont, Flaunden, Berkhamsted, Ringshall, Slapton, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7366774319
*14th July: 66.31 miles / 106.7km *- Aylesbury, Haddenham, _<train to Banbury>_, Kings Sutton, Middleton Cheney, Farthinghoe, Croughton, Stoke Lyne, Chetwode, Steeple Claydon, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7466313754 and https://www.strava.com/activities/7467710608
*31st July: 66.57 miles / 107.1km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon, Ludgershall, Murcott, Bletchingdon, Chesterton, Stratton Audley, Twyford, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7559678200
*21st August: 62.27 miles / 100.2km *- Aylesbury, Haddenham, Long Crendon, Worminghall, Wheatley, Denton, Toot Baldon, Chiselhampton, Horspath, Stanton St. John, Borstall, Kingswood, Waddesdon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7676340966
*17th September: 62.43 miles / 100.5km* - Aylesbury, Botolph Claydon, Padbury, Buckingham, Leckhampstead, Deanshanger, West & South Milton Keynes, _<walk to Bletchley due to mechanical>_, Stoke Hammond, Soulbury, Wingrave, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7824052610 and https://www.strava.com/activities/7824052232


----------



## Sea of vapours (28 Sep 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (6 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales - lots of them)
27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough of B, Bowland Knotts)
*July *(5 points)
5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Mallerstang, Ribblehead, Settle)
9th - 117km / 2,400m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss)
16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
*August *(7 points)
6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Halton Gill, Haworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Airton, Settle)
9th - 151km / 2,800m (Brough, Middleton, Stanhope, Blanchland, Gateshead)
11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Rookhope, Scarsike Head, Swinhope Head, Newby Head)
19th - 162km /2,900m (Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
26th - 202km / 3,950m (Fleak Moss, Holgate Moor, The Stang, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss, Orton)
31st - 133km / 2,500m (Halton Gill, Kidstones, Witton Steeps, Coverdale, Brootes Hill, Eldroth)
*September* (4 points)
2nd - 103km / 2,350m (Lumpy, laney loop around Kendal)
14th - 170km / 3,050m (Great Dun Fell, Ullswater, Kirkstone Pass)
16th - 111km / 2,000m (Hawkshead, Coniston Water. Tow Top, Burton-in-Kendal)
28th - 102km / 1,800m (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Coal Road, Garsdale, Dentdale, Barbondale)


----------



## KingswayRider (28 Sep 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW
May 29th - 149.5km - 1176m - KW, Berkeley, KW, Highnam, Kempley, Much Marcle, Dymock, Four Oaks, Upleadon, Hartpury, KW
June 12th - 139km - 973m - KW, Sandhurst, Twyning, Earls Croome, Wadborough, Worcester, Leigh Sinton, Malvern, Pendock, KW
June 19th - 131.8km - 741m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Minstwerwoth, Rodley, Westbury, Flaxley, Huntley, Bulley, Tibberton, Highnam, KW
20 Points
July 3rd - 161.1km - 1048m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Stroud, Leighterton, Sherston, Westonbirt, Chavenage, Horsley, Whitminster, Saul, KW
July 10th - 161.2km - 1309m - KW, Glos loop, Minsterworth, Lydney, Aylburton, Beachley, Chepstow, Elberton, Hill, Berkeley, Saul, KW
July 17th - 137km - 1311m - KW, Haresfield, King Stanley, Eastington, KW, Littledean, Hopewell Colliery, Cinderford, Flaxley, Birdwood, KW
July 24th - 146.7km - 808m - KW, Hucclecote, Cheltenham, KW, Staverton, Tredington, Ashchurch, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 31st - 147.9km - 1232m, KW, Glos, KW, Minsterworth, Lydney, Chepstow, Elberton, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkeley, Saul, KW
Aug 7th - 132.4km - 1041m - KW, Brockworth, Churchdown, KW, Pendock, Bromsberrow, Eastnor, Ledbury, Donnington, Ryton, Corse, KW
Aug 21st - 162km - 1175m KW, C/down, KW, Cheltenham, Naunton, Cotswold Farm Park, Broadway Tower, Willersey, Toddington, Alstone, KW
Aug 28th - 121.1km - 728m - KW, Ebley, KW, Stonehouse, Cam, Stinchcombe, Wick, Falfield, Lower Stone, Berkeley, Slimbridge, Elmore, KW
Sept 4th - 133.5km - 716m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Sandhurst, Deerhurst, Tewkesbury, Treddington, Staverton, Churchdown, KW
Sept 11th - 132.3km - 917m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Highnam, Newent, Kilcot, Little Gorsley, Lea, Mitcheldean, Blaisdon, Birdwood, KW
30 Points
Sept 25th - 166.2km - 1396m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Upleadon, Ketford, Ledbury, Colwall, British Camp, Eastnor, Longney, Hartpury, KW


----------



## 13 rider (2 Oct 2022)

Jan to June completed 1 ride per month

July 3rd 62.2 miles ,Elevation 2870ft
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Anstey
Aug 14th 62.5 miles ,Elevation 2280ft
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Belton ,Long Whatton ,Gotham ,Wymeswold ,Saxelby ,Thrussington ,Anstey
Sept 4th 62.5 miles ,Elevation 2090ft
A repeat of the ride above
Oct 2nd 62.5 miles ,Elevation 2247ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Asfordby ,Kinoulton ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Anstey


----------



## steverob (9 Oct 2022)

*1st January: 62.26 miles / 100.2km* - Aylesbury, Tring, Aldbury, Whipsnade, Dunstable, Toddington, Hockliffe, Leighton Buzzard, Wing, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6455967242
*11th February: 63.19 miles / 101.7km *- Aylesbury, Quainton, Calvert, Bicester, Weston on the Green, Islip, Arncott, Ludgershall, Waddesdon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6666403821
*28th March: 62.38 miles / 100.4km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon, Marsh Gibbon, Ambrosden, Islip, Kidlington, Oxford, Wheatley, Worminghall, Thame, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6896791086
*24th April: 62.17 miles / 100.1km *- Aylesbury, Dinton, Chearsley, Oakley, Waterperry, Forest Hill, Boarstall, Launton, Twyford, Middle Claydon, Quainton, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7033995908
*2nd May: 69.74 miles / 112.2km *- Aylesbury, Hogshaw, Calvert, Finmere, Syresham, Brackley, Westbury, Gawcott, Winslow, Waddesdon Greenway, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7076609836
*25th June: 63.50 miles / 102.2km *- Aylesbury, Marsh, Cadsden, Great Missenden, Little Chalfont, Flaunden, Berkhamsted, Ringshall, Slapton, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7366774319
*14th July: 66.31 miles / 106.7km *- Aylesbury, Haddenham, _<train to Banbury>_, Kings Sutton, Middleton Cheney, Farthinghoe, Croughton, Stoke Lyne, Chetwode, Steeple Claydon, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7466313754 and https://www.strava.com/activities/7467710608
*31st July: 66.57 miles / 107.1km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon, Ludgershall, Murcott, Bletchingdon, Chesterton, Stratton Audley, Twyford, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7559678200
*21st August: 62.27 miles / 100.2km *- Aylesbury, Haddenham, Long Crendon, Worminghall, Wheatley, Denton, Toot Baldon, Chiselhampton, Horspath, Stanton St. John, Borstall, Kingswood, Waddesdon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7676340966
*17th September: 62.43 miles / 100.5km* - Aylesbury, Botolph Claydon, Padbury, Buckingham, Leckhampstead, Deanshanger, West & South Milton Keynes, _<walk to Bletchley due to mechanical>_, Stoke Hammond, Soulbury, Wingrave, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7824052610 and https://www.strava.com/activities/7824052232
*9th October: 74.44 miles / 119.8km *- Little Chalfont, Denham, Uxbridge, Sipson, a lap of Heathrow Airport, Harlington, Iver Heath, Farnham Common, Beaconsfield, Hazlemere, Great Missenden, Butlers Cross, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7937741002


----------



## KingswayRider (9 Oct 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW
May 29th - 149.5km - 1176m - KW, Berkeley, KW, Highnam, Kempley, Much Marcle, Dymock, Four Oaks, Upleadon, Hartpury, KW
June 12th - 139km - 973m - KW, Sandhurst, Twyning, Earls Croome, Wadborough, Worcester, Leigh Sinton, Malvern, Pendock, KW
June 19th - 131.8km - 741m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Minstwerwoth, Rodley, Westbury, Flaxley, Huntley, Bulley, Tibberton, Highnam, KW
20 Points
July 3rd - 161.1km - 1048m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Stroud, Leighterton, Sherston, Westonbirt, Chavenage, Horsley, Whitminster, Saul, KW
July 10th - 161.2km - 1309m - KW, Glos loop, Minsterworth, Lydney, Aylburton, Beachley, Chepstow, Elberton, Hill, Berkeley, Saul, KW
July 17th - 137km - 1311m - KW, Haresfield, King Stanley, Eastington, KW, Littledean, Hopewell Colliery, Cinderford, Flaxley, Birdwood, KW
July 24th - 146.7km - 808m - KW, Hucclecote, Cheltenham, KW, Staverton, Tredington, Ashchurch, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 31st - 147.9km - 1232m, KW, Glos, KW, Minsterworth, Lydney, Chepstow, Elberton, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkeley, Saul, KW
Aug 7th - 132.4km - 1041m - KW, Brockworth, Churchdown, KW, Pendock, Bromsberrow, Eastnor, Ledbury, Donnington, Ryton, Corse, KW
Aug 21st - 162km - 1175m KW, C/down, KW, Cheltenham, Naunton, Cotswold Farm Park, Broadway Tower, Willersey, Toddington, Alstone, KW
Aug 28th - 121.1km - 728m - KW, Ebley, KW, Stonehouse, Cam, Stinchcombe, Wick, Falfield, Lower Stone, Berkeley, Slimbridge, Elmore, KW
Sept 4th - 133.5km - 716m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Sandhurst, Deerhurst, Tewkesbury, Treddington, Staverton, Churchdown, KW
Sept 11th - 132.3km - 917m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Highnam, Newent, Kilcot, Little Gorsley, Lea, Mitcheldean, Blaisdon, Birdwood, KW
30 Points
Sept 25th - 166.2km - 1396m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Upleadon, Ketford, Ledbury, Colwall, British Camp, Eastnor, Longney, Hartpury, KW
Oct 2nd - 125.9km - 815m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Elmore, Frampton, Frocester, Lightpill, Amberley, Nailsworth, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
Oct 9th - 167.8km - 1118m - KW, Highnam, KW, Frocester, Charfield, Wickwar, Frampton Cotterell, Tytherington, Oldbury, Berkeley, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (12 Oct 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (6 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales - lots of them)
27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough of B, Bowland Knotts)
*July *(5 points)
5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Mallerstang, Ribblehead, Settle)
9th - 117km / 2,400m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss)
16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
*August *(7 points)
6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Halton Gill, Haworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Airton, Settle)
9th - 151km / 2,800m (Brough, Middleton, Stanhope, Blanchland, Gateshead)
11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Rookhope, Scarsike Head, Swinhope Head, Newby Head)
19th - 162km /2,900m (Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
26th - 202km / 3,950m (Fleak Moss, Holgate Moor, The Stang, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss, Orton)
31st - 133km / 2,500m (Halton Gill, Kidstones, Witton Steeps, Coverdale, Brootes Hill, Eldroth)
*September* (4 points)
2nd - 103km / 2,350m (Lumpy, laney loop around Kendal)
14th - 170km / 3,050m (Great Dun Fell, Ullswater, Kirkstone Pass)
16th - 111km / 2,000m (Hawkshead, Coniston Water. Tow Top, Burton-in-Kendal)
28th - 102km / 1,800m (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Coal Road, Garsdale, Dentdale, Barbondale)
*October*
11th - 116km / 1,100m (Hinckley, Derby, Chesterfield)
12th - 161km / 3,660m (Hathersage, Strines, Holmfirth, Hebden Bridge, Barnoldswick)


----------



## Willd (16 Oct 2022)

*Jan 16 - 62.64 miles, 2,909ft, 4.27.48 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Spratton, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Mears Ashby, Sywell, Overstone, Moulton, Railway Cottages, Boughton, Church Brampton, Lower Harlestone, Upper Harlestone, Great Brington, Whilton, Whilton Locks, Welton, Barby, Rugby, Biton, Cawston, home.
*Feb 27 - 66.44 miles, 2,965ft, 4.50.47 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Preston Capes, Canons Ashby, Moreton Pinkney, Weston, Milthorpe, Weedon Lois, Wappenham, Syresham, Biddlesden, Whitfield, Falcutt, Helmdon, Stuchbury, Sulgrave, Culworth, Eydon, West Farndon, Westhorp, Priors Marston, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home.
*Mar 12 - 63.70 miles, 2,008ft, 4.13.55 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunsmore Heath, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Cubbington, Kenilworth, Beausale, Haseley Knob, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Baddesley Clinton, Lapworth, Hockley Heath, Earlswood, Tidbury Green, Wythall, Hollywood, Majors Green, Whitlock End, Cheswick Green, Illshaw Heath, Hockley Heath, Lapworth, Kingswood, Rowington Green, Rowington, Shrewley, Hatton, Warwick, Leamington Spa, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Princethorpe, Cawston, home.
*Apr 17 - 71.72 miles, 2,938ft, 4.41.54 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Lutterworth, Kimcote, Walton, Saddington, Smeeton Westerby, Kibworth Beauchamp, West Langton, Thorpe Langton, Welham, Slawston, Blaston, Stoke Dry, Caldecott, Great Easton, Drayton, Medbourne, Weston by Welland, Sutton Bassett, Market Harborough, Lubenham, Theddingworth, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Swinford, Catthorpe, Brownsover, Old Brownsover, Newbold on Avon, home.
*May 8 - 73.17 miles, 2,489ft, 4.46.48 *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Chadshunt, Kineton, Little Kineton, Oxhill, Whatcote, Upper Brailes, Lower Brailes, Sutton-under-Brailes, Stourton, Cherington, Little Wolford, Nethercote, Great Wolford, Four Shires Stone, Great Wolford, Todenham, Willington, Honington, Whatcote, Oxhill, Little Kineton, Kineton, Chadshunt, Gaydon, Bishop's Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.
*Jun 12 -76.53 miles, 3,309ft, 5.21.10 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Kilsby, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, East Haddon, Holdenby, Church Brampton, Chapel Brampton, Boughton, Moulton, Overstone, Sywell, Earls Barton, Wollaston, Hinwick, Bozeat, Easton Maudit, Grendon, Cogenhoe, Northampton (Ecton Brook, Rectory Farm, Overstone Lodge, Southfields, Round Spinney, Booth Rise, Moulton Park), Boughton, Church Brampton, Railway Cottages, Long Buckby, Murcott, Watford, Kilsby, Hillmorton, Rugby, home.
*Jul 17 -78.62 miles, 2,485ft, 5.21.24 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Monks Kirby, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Burbage, Hinckley, Wykin, Upton, Sibson, Sheepy Parva, Orton-on-the-Hill, Austrey, No Man's Heath, Chilcote, Netherseal, Clifton Campville, Thorpe Constantine, Seckington, Newton Regis, Austrey, Warton, Little Warton, Orton-on-the-Hill, Sheepy Magna, Sheepy Parva, Sibson, Upton, Wykin, Hinckley, Burbage, Wolvey Heath, Wolvey, Five Ways, Withybrook, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.
*Aug 7 - 80.22 miles, 3,361ft, 5.36.40 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Ashby Parva, Leire, Broughton Astley, Primethorpe, Sutton in the Elms, Croft, Thurlaston, Desford, Merry Lees, Thornton, Copt Oak, Nanpantan, Loughborough, Stanford on Soar, Cotes, Barrow upon Soar, Quorn (Quorndon), Woodhouse, Newtown Linford, Field Head, Botcheston, Newtown Unthank, Desford, Thurlaston, Croft, Sharnford, High Cross, Cloudesley Bush, Brinklow, Bretford, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.
*Sep 11 - 82.80 miles, 3,641ft, 5.57.41 - *Bilton, Rugby, Hillmorton, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Spratton, Brixworth, Pitsford Causeway, Holcot, Hannington, Orlingbury, Little Harrowden, Great Harrowden, Finedon, Stanwick, Raunds, Keyston & reverse.
*Oct 16 - 64.49 miles, 2,316ft, 4.33.25 - *Bilton, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Ladbroke, Knightcote, Northend, Radway, Lower / Middle / Upper Tysoe, Shenington, Shutford, Sibford Ferris, Burdrop, Sibford Gower, Edgehill, Ratley, Arlescote, Temple Herdewyke, Gaydon, Bishop's Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Birdingbury, Bourton on Dunsmore, Cawston, home.


----------



## Sea of vapours (18 Oct 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (6 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales - lots of them)
27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough of B, Bowland Knotts)
*July *(5 points)
5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Mallerstang, Ribblehead, Settle)
9th - 117km / 2,400m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss)
16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
*August *(7 points)
6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Halton Gill, Haworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Airton, Settle)
9th - 151km / 2,800m (Brough, Middleton, Stanhope, Blanchland, Gateshead)
11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Rookhope, Scarsike Head, Swinhope Head, Newby Head)
19th - 162km /2,900m (Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
26th - 202km / 3,950m (Fleak Moss, Holgate Moor, The Stang, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss, Orton)
31st - 133km / 2,500m (Halton Gill, Kidstones, Witton Steeps, Coverdale, Brootes Hill, Eldroth)
*September* (4 points)
2nd - 103km / 2,350m (Lumpy, laney loop around Kendal)
14th - 170km / 3,050m (Great Dun Fell, Ullswater, Kirkstone Pass)
16th - 111km / 2,000m (Hawkshead, Coniston Water. Tow Top, Burton-in-Kendal)
28th - 102km / 1,800m (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Coal Road, Garsdale, Dentdale, Barbondale)
*October*
11th - 116km / 1,100m (Hinckley, Derby, Chesterfield)
12th - 161km / 3,660m (Hathersage, Strines, Holmfirth, Hebden Bridge, Barnoldswick)
18th - 101km / 1,800m (Newby Head, Cross Top, Buttertubs, Ribblehead, Austwick)


----------



## KingswayRider (19 Oct 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW
May 29th - 149.5km - 1176m - KW, Berkeley, KW, Highnam, Kempley, Much Marcle, Dymock, Four Oaks, Upleadon, Hartpury, KW
June 12th - 139km - 973m - KW, Sandhurst, Twyning, Earls Croome, Wadborough, Worcester, Leigh Sinton, Malvern, Pendock, KW
June 19th - 131.8km - 741m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Minstwerwoth, Rodley, Westbury, Flaxley, Huntley, Bulley, Tibberton, Highnam, KW
20 Points
July 3rd - 161.1km - 1048m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Stroud, Leighterton, Sherston, Westonbirt, Chavenage, Horsley, Whitminster, Saul, KW
July 10th - 161.2km - 1309m - KW, Glos loop, Minsterworth, Lydney, Aylburton, Beachley, Chepstow, Elberton, Hill, Berkeley, Saul, KW
July 17th - 137km - 1311m - KW, Haresfield, King Stanley, Eastington, KW, Littledean, Hopewell Colliery, Cinderford, Flaxley, Birdwood, KW
July 24th - 146.7km - 808m - KW, Hucclecote, Cheltenham, KW, Staverton, Tredington, Ashchurch, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 31st - 147.9km - 1232m, KW, Glos, KW, Minsterworth, Lydney, Chepstow, Elberton, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkeley, Saul, KW
Aug 7th - 132.4km - 1041m - KW, Brockworth, Churchdown, KW, Pendock, Bromsberrow, Eastnor, Ledbury, Donnington, Ryton, Corse, KW
Aug 21st - 162km - 1175m KW, C/down, KW, Cheltenham, Naunton, Cotswold Farm Park, Broadway Tower, Willersey, Toddington, Alstone, KW
Aug 28th - 121.1km - 728m - KW, Ebley, KW, Stonehouse, Cam, Stinchcombe, Wick, Falfield, Lower Stone, Berkeley, Slimbridge, Elmore, KW
Sept 4th - 133.5km - 716m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Sandhurst, Deerhurst, Tewkesbury, Treddington, Staverton, Churchdown, KW
Sept 11th - 132.3km - 917m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Highnam, Newent, Kilcot, Little Gorsley, Lea, Mitcheldean, Blaisdon, Birdwood, KW
30 Points
Sept 25th - 166.2km - 1396m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Upleadon, Ketford, Ledbury, Colwall, British Camp, Eastnor, Longney, Hartpury, KW
Oct 2nd - 125.9km - 815m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Elmore, Frampton, Frocester, Lightpill, Amberley, Nailsworth, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
Oct 9th - 167.8km - 1118m - KW, Highnam, KW, Frocester, Charfield, Wickwar, Frampton Cotterell, Tytherington, Oldbury, Berkeley, KW
Oct 16th - 130.6km - 1365m - KW, Highnam, Glasshouse, Taynton, KW, Cheltenham, Withington, Hilcot, Cowley, Crickley, Upton St. L, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (25 Oct 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (6 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales - lots of them)
27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough of B, Bowland Knotts)
*July *(5 points)
5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Mallerstang, Ribblehead, Settle)
9th - 117km / 2,400m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss)
16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
*August *(7 points)
6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Halton Gill, Haworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Airton, Settle)
9th - 151km / 2,800m (Brough, Middleton, Stanhope, Blanchland, Gateshead)
11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Rookhope, Scarsike Head, Swinhope Head, Newby Head)
19th - 162km /2,900m (Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
26th - 202km / 3,950m (Fleak Moss, Holgate Moor, The Stang, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss, Orton)
31st - 133km / 2,500m (Halton Gill, Kidstones, Witton Steeps, Coverdale, Brootes Hill, Eldroth)
*September* (4 points)
2nd - 103km / 2,350m (Lumpy, laney loop around Kendal)
14th - 170km / 3,050m (Great Dun Fell, Ullswater, Kirkstone Pass)
16th - 111km / 2,000m (Hawkshead, Coniston Water. Tow Top, Burton-in-Kendal)
28th - 102km / 1,800m (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Coal Road, Garsdale, Dentdale, Barbondale)
*October*
11th - 116km / 1,100m (Hinckley, Derby, Chesterfield)
12th - 161km / 3,660m (Hathersage, Strines, Holmfirth, Hebden Bridge, Barnoldswick)
18th - 101km / 1,800m (Newby Head, Cross Top, Buttertubs, Ribblehead, Austwick)
 25th - 105km / 1,900m (Sunbiggin Tarn, Mallerstang, Garsdale, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)


----------



## KingswayRider (1 Nov 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW
May 29th - 149.5km - 1176m - KW, Berkeley, KW, Highnam, Kempley, Much Marcle, Dymock, Four Oaks, Upleadon, Hartpury, KW
June 12th - 139km - 973m - KW, Sandhurst, Twyning, Earls Croome, Wadborough, Worcester, Leigh Sinton, Malvern, Pendock, KW
June 19th - 131.8km - 741m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Minstwerwoth, Rodley, Westbury, Flaxley, Huntley, Bulley, Tibberton, Highnam, KW
20 Points
July 3rd - 161.1km - 1048m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Stroud, Leighterton, Sherston, Westonbirt, Chavenage, Horsley, Whitminster, Saul, KW
July 10th - 161.2km - 1309m - KW, Glos loop, Minsterworth, Lydney, Aylburton, Beachley, Chepstow, Elberton, Hill, Berkeley, Saul, KW
July 17th - 137km - 1311m - KW, Haresfield, King Stanley, Eastington, KW, Littledean, Hopewell Colliery, Cinderford, Flaxley, Birdwood, KW
July 24th - 146.7km - 808m - KW, Hucclecote, Cheltenham, KW, Staverton, Tredington, Ashchurch, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 31st - 147.9km - 1232m, KW, Glos, KW, Minsterworth, Lydney, Chepstow, Elberton, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkeley, Saul, KW
Aug 7th - 132.4km - 1041m - KW, Brockworth, Churchdown, KW, Pendock, Bromsberrow, Eastnor, Ledbury, Donnington, Ryton, Corse, KW
Aug 21st - 162km - 1175m KW, C/down, KW, Cheltenham, Naunton, Cotswold Farm Park, Broadway Tower, Willersey, Toddington, Alstone, KW
Aug 28th - 121.1km - 728m - KW, Ebley, KW, Stonehouse, Cam, Stinchcombe, Wick, Falfield, Lower Stone, Berkeley, Slimbridge, Elmore, KW
Sept 4th - 133.5km - 716m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Sandhurst, Deerhurst, Tewkesbury, Treddington, Staverton, Churchdown, KW
Sept 11th - 132.3km - 917m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Highnam, Newent, Kilcot, Little Gorsley, Lea, Mitcheldean, Blaisdon, Birdwood, KW
30 Points
Sept 25th - 166.2km - 1396m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Upleadon, Ketford, Ledbury, Colwall, British Camp, Eastnor, Longney, Hartpury, KW
Oct 2nd - 125.9km - 815m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Elmore, Frampton, Frocester, Lightpill, Amberley, Nailsworth, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
Oct 9th - 167.8km - 1118m - KW, Highnam, KW, Frocester, Charfield, Wickwar, Frampton Cotterell, Tytherington, Oldbury, Berkeley, KW
Oct 16th - 130.6km - 1365m - KW, Highnam, Glasshouse, Taynton, KW, Cheltenham, Withington, Hilcot, Cowley, Crickley, Upton St. L, KW
Oct 29th - 168.39km - 1271m - Warmley, Bristol, Yatton, Bleadon, Wedmore, Glastonbury, Mark, Bleadon, Sandford, Bristol, Warmley


----------



## KingswayRider (9 Nov 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW
May 29th - 149.5km - 1176m - KW, Berkeley, KW, Highnam, Kempley, Much Marcle, Dymock, Four Oaks, Upleadon, Hartpury, KW
June 12th - 139km - 973m - KW, Sandhurst, Twyning, Earls Croome, Wadborough, Worcester, Leigh Sinton, Malvern, Pendock, KW
June 19th - 131.8km - 741m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Minstwerwoth, Rodley, Westbury, Flaxley, Huntley, Bulley, Tibberton, Highnam, KW
20 Points
July 3rd - 161.1km - 1048m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Stroud, Leighterton, Sherston, Westonbirt, Chavenage, Horsley, Whitminster, Saul, KW
July 10th - 161.2km - 1309m - KW, Glos loop, Minsterworth, Lydney, Aylburton, Beachley, Chepstow, Elberton, Hill, Berkeley, Saul, KW
July 17th - 137km - 1311m - KW, Haresfield, King Stanley, Eastington, KW, Littledean, Hopewell Colliery, Cinderford, Flaxley, Birdwood, KW
July 24th - 146.7km - 808m - KW, Hucclecote, Cheltenham, KW, Staverton, Tredington, Ashchurch, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 31st - 147.9km - 1232m, KW, Glos, KW, Minsterworth, Lydney, Chepstow, Elberton, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkeley, Saul, KW
Aug 7th - 132.4km - 1041m - KW, Brockworth, Churchdown, KW, Pendock, Bromsberrow, Eastnor, Ledbury, Donnington, Ryton, Corse, KW
Aug 21st - 162km - 1175m KW, C/down, KW, Cheltenham, Naunton, Cotswold Farm Park, Broadway Tower, Willersey, Toddington, Alstone, KW
Aug 28th - 121.1km - 728m - KW, Ebley, KW, Stonehouse, Cam, Stinchcombe, Wick, Falfield, Lower Stone, Berkeley, Slimbridge, Elmore, KW
Sept 4th - 133.5km - 716m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Sandhurst, Deerhurst, Tewkesbury, Treddington, Staverton, Churchdown, KW
Sept 11th - 132.3km - 917m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Highnam, Newent, Kilcot, Little Gorsley, Lea, Mitcheldean, Blaisdon, Birdwood, KW
30 Points
Sept 25th - 166.2km - 1396m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Upleadon, Ketford, Ledbury, Colwall, British Camp, Eastnor, Longney, Hartpury, KW
Oct 2nd - 125.9km - 815m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Elmore, Frampton, Frocester, Lightpill, Amberley, Nailsworth, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
Oct 9th - 167.8km - 1118m - KW, Highnam, KW, Frocester, Charfield, Wickwar, Frampton Cotterell, Tytherington, Oldbury, Berkeley, KW
Oct 16th - 130.6km - 1365m - KW, Highnam, Glasshouse, Taynton, KW, Cheltenham, Withington, Hilcot, Cowley, Crickley, Upton St. L, KW
Oct 29th - 168.39km - 1271m - Warmley, Bristol, Yatton, Bleadon, Wedmore, Glastonbury, Mark, Bleadon, Sandford, Bristol, Warmley
Nov 6th - 124.2km - 818m - KW, Glos, KW, Upper Wick, Charfield, Kingswood, Wickwar, Cromhall, Cutts Heath, Stone, Berkeley, Elmore, KW


----------



## Willd (13 Nov 2022)

*Jan 16 - 62.64 miles, 2,909ft, 4.27.48 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Spratton, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Mears Ashby, Sywell, Overstone, Moulton, Railway Cottages, Boughton, Church Brampton, Lower Harlestone, Upper Harlestone, Great Brington, Whilton, Whilton Locks, Welton, Barby, Rugby, Bilton, Cawston, home.
*Feb 27 - 66.44 miles, 2,965ft, 4.50.47 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Preston Capes, Canons Ashby, Moreton Pinkney, Weston, Milthorpe, Weedon Lois, Wappenham, Syresham, Biddlesden, Whitfield, Falcutt, Helmdon, Stuchbury, Sulgrave, Culworth, Eydon, West Farndon, Westhorp, Priors Marston, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home.
*Mar 12 - 63.70 miles, 2,008ft, 4.13.55 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunsmore Heath, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Cubbington, Kenilworth, Beausale, Haseley Knob, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Baddesley Clinton, Lapworth, Hockley Heath, Earlswood, Tidbury Green, Wythall, Hollywood, Majors Green, Whitlock End, Cheswick Green, Illshaw Heath, Hockley Heath, Lapworth, Kingswood, Rowington Green, Rowington, Shrewley, Hatton, Warwick, Leamington Spa, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Princethorpe, Cawston, home.
*Apr 17 - 71.72 miles, 2,938ft, 4.41.54 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Lutterworth, Kimcote, Walton, Saddington, Smeeton Westerby, Kibworth Beauchamp, West Langton, Thorpe Langton, Welham, Slawston, Blaston, Stoke Dry, Caldecott, Great Easton, Drayton, Medbourne, Weston by Welland, Sutton Bassett, Market Harborough, Lubenham, Theddingworth, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Swinford, Catthorpe, Brownsover, Old Brownsover, Newbold on Avon, home.
*May 8 - 73.17 miles, 2,489ft, 4.46.48 *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Chadshunt, Kineton, Little Kineton, Oxhill, Whatcote, Upper Brailes, Lower Brailes, Sutton-under-Brailes, Stourton, Cherington, Little Wolford, Nethercote, Great Wolford, Four Shires Stone, Great Wolford, Todenham, Willington, Honington, Whatcote, Oxhill, Little Kineton, Kineton, Chadshunt, Gaydon, Bishop's Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.
*Jun 12 -76.53 miles, 3,309ft, 5.21.10 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Kilsby, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, East Haddon, Holdenby, Church Brampton, Chapel Brampton, Boughton, Moulton, Overstone, Sywell, Earls Barton, Wollaston, Hinwick, Bozeat, Easton Maudit, Grendon, Cogenhoe, Northampton (Ecton Brook, Rectory Farm, Overstone Lodge, Southfields, Round Spinney, Booth Rise, Moulton Park), Boughton, Church Brampton, Railway Cottages, Long Buckby, Murcott, Watford, Kilsby, Hillmorton, Rugby, home.
*Jul 17 -78.62 miles, 2,485ft, 5.21.24 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Monks Kirby, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Burbage, Hinckley, Wykin, Upton, Sibson, Sheepy Parva, Orton-on-the-Hill, Austrey, No Man's Heath, Chilcote, Netherseal, Clifton Campville, Thorpe Constantine, Seckington, Newton Regis, Austrey, Warton, Little Warton, Orton-on-the-Hill, Sheepy Magna, Sheepy Parva, Sibson, Upton, Wykin, Hinckley, Burbage, Wolvey Heath, Wolvey, Five Ways, Withybrook, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.
*Aug 7 - 80.22 miles, 3,361ft, 5.36.40 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Ashby Parva, Leire, Broughton Astley, Primethorpe, Sutton in the Elms, Croft, Thurlaston, Desford, Merry Lees, Thornton, Copt Oak, Nanpantan, Loughborough, Stanford on Soar, Cotes, Barrow upon Soar, Quorn (Quorndon), Woodhouse, Newtown Linford, Field Head, Botcheston, Newtown Unthank, Desford, Thurlaston, Croft, Sharnford, High Cross, Cloudesley Bush, Brinklow, Bretford, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.
*Sep 11 - 82.80 miles, 3,641ft, 5.57.41 - *Bilton, Rugby, Hillmorton, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Spratton, Brixworth, Pitsford Causeway, Holcot, Hannington, Orlingbury, Little Harrowden, Great Harrowden, Finedon, Stanwick, Raunds, Keyston & reverse.
*Oct 16 - 64.49 miles, 2,316ft, 4.33.25 - *Bilton, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Ladbroke, Knightcote, Northend, Radway, Lower / Middle / Upper Tysoe, Shenington, Shutford, Sibford Ferris, Burdrop, Sibford Gower, Edgehill, Ratley, Arlescote, Temple Herdewyke, Gaydon, Bishop's Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Birdingbury, Bourton on Dunsmore, Cawston, home.
*Nov 13 - 63.03 miles, 2,383ft - *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Shilton, Sowe Common, Alderman's Green, Longford, Exhall, Ash Green, Keresley Newlands, Keresley, Corley, Corley Ash, Fillongley, Shawbury, Church End, Shustoke, Blyth End, Coleshill, Gilson, Water Orton, Gilson, Coleshill, Duke End, Maxstoke, Green End, Fillongley, Bedworth Heath, Bedworth, Bulkington, Five Ways, Withybrook, Monks Kirby, Street Ashton, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, Long Lawford, home.


----------



## steverob (13 Nov 2022)

*1st January: 62.26 miles / 100.2km* - Aylesbury, Tring, Aldbury, Whipsnade, Dunstable, Toddington, Hockliffe, Leighton Buzzard, Wing, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6455967242
*11th February: 63.19 miles / 101.7km *- Aylesbury, Quainton, Calvert, Bicester, Weston on the Green, Islip, Arncott, Ludgershall, Waddesdon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6666403821
*28th March: 62.38 miles / 100.4km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon, Marsh Gibbon, Ambrosden, Islip, Kidlington, Oxford, Wheatley, Worminghall, Thame, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6896791086
*24th April: 62.17 miles / 100.1km *- Aylesbury, Dinton, Chearsley, Oakley, Waterperry, Forest Hill, Boarstall, Launton, Twyford, Middle Claydon, Quainton, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7033995908
*2nd May: 69.74 miles / 112.2km *- Aylesbury, Hogshaw, Calvert, Finmere, Syresham, Brackley, Westbury, Gawcott, Winslow, Waddesdon Greenway, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7076609836
*25th June: 63.50 miles / 102.2km *- Aylesbury, Marsh, Cadsden, Great Missenden, Little Chalfont, Flaunden, Berkhamsted, Ringshall, Slapton, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7366774319
*14th July: 66.31 miles / 106.7km *- Aylesbury, Haddenham, _<train to Banbury>_, Kings Sutton, Middleton Cheney, Farthinghoe, Croughton, Stoke Lyne, Chetwode, Steeple Claydon, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7466313754 and https://www.strava.com/activities/7467710608
*31st July: 66.57 miles / 107.1km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon, Ludgershall, Murcott, Bletchingdon, Chesterton, Stratton Audley, Twyford, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7559678200
*21st August: 62.27 miles / 100.2km *- Aylesbury, Haddenham, Long Crendon, Worminghall, Wheatley, Denton, Toot Baldon, Chiselhampton, Horspath, Stanton St. John, Borstall, Kingswood, Waddesdon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7676340966
*17th September: 62.43 miles / 100.5km* - Aylesbury, Botolph Claydon, Padbury, Buckingham, Leckhampstead, Deanshanger, West & South Milton Keynes, _<walk to Bletchley due to mechanical>_, Stoke Hammond, Soulbury, Wingrave, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7824052610 and https://www.strava.com/activities/7824052232
*9th October: 74.44 miles / 119.8km *- Little Chalfont, Denham, Uxbridge, Sipson, a lap of Heathrow Airport, Harlington, Iver Heath, Farnham Common, Beaconsfield, Hazlemere, Great Missenden, Butlers Cross, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7937741002
*13th November: 64.14 miles / 103.2km *- Aylesbury, Cublington, Stewkley, Whaddon, South Milton Keynes, Woburn Sands, Great Brickhill, Leighton Buzzard, Long Marston, Weston Turville, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/8113232183


----------



## Sea of vapours (13 Nov 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (6 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales - lots of them)
27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough of B, Bowland Knotts)
*July *(5 points)
5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Mallerstang, Ribblehead, Settle)
9th - 117km / 2,400m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss)
16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
*August *(7 points)
6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Halton Gill, Haworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Airton, Settle)
9th - 151km / 2,800m (Brough, Middleton, Stanhope, Blanchland, Gateshead)
11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Rookhope, Scarsike Head, Swinhope Head, Newby Head)
19th - 162km /2,900m (Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
26th - 202km / 3,950m (Fleak Moss, Holgate Moor, The Stang, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss, Orton)
31st - 133km / 2,500m (Halton Gill, Kidstones, Witton Steeps, Coverdale, Brootes Hill, Eldroth)
*September* (4 points)
2nd - 103km / 2,350m (Lumpy, laney loop around Kendal)
14th - 170km / 3,050m (Great Dun Fell, Ullswater, Kirkstone Pass)
16th - 111km / 2,000m (Hawkshead, Coniston Water. Tow Top, Burton-in-Kendal)
28th - 102km / 1,800m (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Coal Road, Garsdale, Dentdale, Barbondale)
*October *(4 points)
11th - 116km / 1,100m (Hinckley, Derby, Chesterfield)
12th - 161km / 3,660m (Hathersage, Strines, Holmfirth, Hebden Bridge, Barnoldswick)
18th - 101km / 1,800m (Newby Head, Cross Top, Buttertubs, Ribblehead, Austwick)
25th - 105km / 1,900m (Sunbiggin Tarn, Mallerstang, Garsdale, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*November*
13th - 105km / 1,900m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Airton, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts)


----------



## KingswayRider (17 Nov 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW
May 29th - 149.5km - 1176m - KW, Berkeley, KW, Highnam, Kempley, Much Marcle, Dymock, Four Oaks, Upleadon, Hartpury, KW
June 12th - 139km - 973m - KW, Sandhurst, Twyning, Earls Croome, Wadborough, Worcester, Leigh Sinton, Malvern, Pendock, KW
June 19th - 131.8km - 741m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Minstwerwoth, Rodley, Westbury, Flaxley, Huntley, Bulley, Tibberton, Highnam, KW
20 Points
July 3rd - 161.1km - 1048m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Stroud, Leighterton, Sherston, Westonbirt, Chavenage, Horsley, Whitminster, Saul, KW
July 10th - 161.2km - 1309m - KW, Glos loop, Minsterworth, Lydney, Aylburton, Beachley, Chepstow, Elberton, Hill, Berkeley, Saul, KW
July 17th - 137km - 1311m - KW, Haresfield, King Stanley, Eastington, KW, Littledean, Hopewell Colliery, Cinderford, Flaxley, Birdwood, KW
July 24th - 146.7km - 808m - KW, Hucclecote, Cheltenham, KW, Staverton, Tredington, Ashchurch, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 31st - 147.9km - 1232m, KW, Glos, KW, Minsterworth, Lydney, Chepstow, Elberton, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkeley, Saul, KW
Aug 7th - 132.4km - 1041m - KW, Brockworth, Churchdown, KW, Pendock, Bromsberrow, Eastnor, Ledbury, Donnington, Ryton, Corse, KW
Aug 21st - 162km - 1175m KW, C/down, KW, Cheltenham, Naunton, Cotswold Farm Park, Broadway Tower, Willersey, Toddington, Alstone, KW
Aug 28th - 121.1km - 728m - KW, Ebley, KW, Stonehouse, Cam, Stinchcombe, Wick, Falfield, Lower Stone, Berkeley, Slimbridge, Elmore, KW
Sept 4th - 133.5km - 716m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Sandhurst, Deerhurst, Tewkesbury, Treddington, Staverton, Churchdown, KW
Sept 11th - 132.3km - 917m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Highnam, Newent, Kilcot, Little Gorsley, Lea, Mitcheldean, Blaisdon, Birdwood, KW
30 Points
Sept 25th - 166.2km - 1396m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Upleadon, Ketford, Ledbury, Colwall, British Camp, Eastnor, Longney, Hartpury, KW
Oct 2nd - 125.9km - 815m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Elmore, Frampton, Frocester, Lightpill, Amberley, Nailsworth, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
Oct 9th - 167.8km - 1118m - KW, Highnam, KW, Frocester, Charfield, Wickwar, Frampton Cotterell, Tytherington, Oldbury, Berkeley, KW
Oct 16th - 130.6km - 1365m - KW, Highnam, Glasshouse, Taynton, KW, Cheltenham, Withington, Hilcot, Cowley, Crickley, Upton St. L, KW
Oct 29th - 168.39km - 1271m - Warmley, Bristol, Yatton, Bleadon, Wedmore, Glastonbury, Mark, Bleadon, Sandford, Bristol, Warmley
Nov 6th - 124.2km - 818m - KW, Glos, KW, Upper Wick, Charfield, Kingswood, Wickwar, Cromhall, Cutts Heath, Stone, Berkeley, Elmore, KW
Nov 13th - 122.7km - 1125m - KW, Stroud, KW, Tibberton, Glasshouse, Dursley Cross, Nailbridge, Littledean, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW


----------



## 13 rider (20 Nov 2022)

Jan to June completed 1 ride per month

July 3rd 62.2 miles ,Elevation 2870ft
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Anstey
Aug 14th 62.5 miles ,Elevation 2280ft
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Belton ,Long Whatton ,Gotham ,Wymeswold ,Saxelby ,Thrussington ,Anstey
Sept 4th 62.5 miles ,Elevation 2090ft
A repeat of the ride above
Oct 2nd 62.5 miles ,Elevation 2247ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Asfordby ,Kinoulton ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Anstey
Nov 20th ,63.4 miles ,Elevation 2451ft
Anstey ,Desford ,Thurlaston ,Kirby Mallory ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Warton ,Austrey ,Snarestone ,Carlton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey


----------



## KingswayRider (20 Nov 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW
May 29th - 149.5km - 1176m - KW, Berkeley, KW, Highnam, Kempley, Much Marcle, Dymock, Four Oaks, Upleadon, Hartpury, KW
June 12th - 139km - 973m - KW, Sandhurst, Twyning, Earls Croome, Wadborough, Worcester, Leigh Sinton, Malvern, Pendock, KW
June 19th - 131.8km - 741m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Minstwerwoth, Rodley, Westbury, Flaxley, Huntley, Bulley, Tibberton, Highnam, KW
20 Points
July 3rd - 161.1km - 1048m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Stroud, Leighterton, Sherston, Westonbirt, Chavenage, Horsley, Whitminster, Saul, KW
July 10th - 161.2km - 1309m - KW, Glos loop, Minsterworth, Lydney, Aylburton, Beachley, Chepstow, Elberton, Hill, Berkeley, Saul, KW
July 17th - 137km - 1311m - KW, Haresfield, King Stanley, Eastington, KW, Littledean, Hopewell Colliery, Cinderford, Flaxley, Birdwood, KW
July 24th - 146.7km - 808m - KW, Hucclecote, Cheltenham, KW, Staverton, Tredington, Ashchurch, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 31st - 147.9km - 1232m, KW, Glos, KW, Minsterworth, Lydney, Chepstow, Elberton, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkeley, Saul, KW
Aug 7th - 132.4km - 1041m - KW, Brockworth, Churchdown, KW, Pendock, Bromsberrow, Eastnor, Ledbury, Donnington, Ryton, Corse, KW
Aug 21st - 162km - 1175m KW, C/down, KW, Cheltenham, Naunton, Cotswold Farm Park, Broadway Tower, Willersey, Toddington, Alstone, KW
Aug 28th - 121.1km - 728m - KW, Ebley, KW, Stonehouse, Cam, Stinchcombe, Wick, Falfield, Lower Stone, Berkeley, Slimbridge, Elmore, KW
Sept 4th - 133.5km - 716m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Sandhurst, Deerhurst, Tewkesbury, Treddington, Staverton, Churchdown, KW
Sept 11th - 132.3km - 917m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Highnam, Newent, Kilcot, Little Gorsley, Lea, Mitcheldean, Blaisdon, Birdwood, KW
30 Points
Sept 25th - 166.2km - 1396m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Upleadon, Ketford, Ledbury, Colwall, British Camp, Eastnor, Longney, Hartpury, KW
Oct 2nd - 125.9km - 815m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Elmore, Frampton, Frocester, Lightpill, Amberley, Nailsworth, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
Oct 9th - 167.8km - 1118m - KW, Highnam, KW, Frocester, Charfield, Wickwar, Frampton Cotterell, Tytherington, Oldbury, Berkeley, KW
Oct 16th - 130.6km - 1365m - KW, Highnam, Glasshouse, Taynton, KW, Cheltenham, Withington, Hilcot, Cowley, Crickley, Upton St. L, KW
Oct 29th - 168.39km - 1271m - Warmley, Bristol, Yatton, Bleadon, Wedmore, Glastonbury, Mark, Bleadon, Sandford, Bristol, Warmley
Nov 6th - 124.2km - 818m - KW, Glos, KW, Upper Wick, Charfield, Kingswood, Wickwar, Cromhall, Cutts Heath, Stone, Berkeley, Elmore, KW
Nov 13th - 122.7km - 1125m - KW, Stroud, KW, Tibberton, Glasshouse, Dursley Cross, Nailbridge, Littledean, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Nov 20th - 105.1km - 509m - KW, Gloucester, Innsworth, Churchdown, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Churchdown, Gloucester, KW


----------



## Sea of vapours (22 Nov 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (6 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales - lots of them)
27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough of B, Bowland Knotts)
*July *(5 points)
5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Mallerstang, Ribblehead, Settle)
9th - 117km / 2,400m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss)
16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
*August *(7 points)
6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Halton Gill, Haworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Airton, Settle)
9th - 151km / 2,800m (Brough, Middleton, Stanhope, Blanchland, Gateshead)
11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Rookhope, Scarsike Head, Swinhope Head, Newby Head)
19th - 162km /2,900m (Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
26th - 202km / 3,950m (Fleak Moss, Holgate Moor, The Stang, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss, Orton)
31st - 133km / 2,500m (Halton Gill, Kidstones, Witton Steeps, Coverdale, Brootes Hill, Eldroth)
*September* (4 points)
2nd - 103km / 2,350m (Lumpy, laney loop around Kendal)
14th - 170km / 3,050m (Great Dun Fell, Ullswater, Kirkstone Pass)
16th - 111km / 2,000m (Hawkshead, Coniston Water. Tow Top, Burton-in-Kendal)
28th - 102km / 1,800m (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Coal Road, Garsdale, Dentdale, Barbondale)
*October *(4 points)
11th - 116km / 1,100m (Hinckley, Derby, Chesterfield)
12th - 161km / 3,660m (Hathersage, Strines, Holmfirth, Hebden Bridge, Barnoldswick)
18th - 101km / 1,800m (Newby Head, Cross Top, Buttertubs, Ribblehead, Austwick)
25th - 105km / 1,900m (Sunbiggin Tarn, Mallerstang, Garsdale, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*November*
13th - 105km / 1,900m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Airton, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts)
19th - 101km / 1,960m (Settle High Hill, Malham Cove Road, Brootes Hill, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
22nd - 127km / 1,900m (Wigglesworth, Airton, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Thonrton Rust, Newby Head)
25th - 161km / 3,000m (Barnoldswick, Colne, Hebden Bridge, Haworth, Earby, Ribblehead)


----------



## KingswayRider (29 Nov 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW
May 29th - 149.5km - 1176m - KW, Berkeley, KW, Highnam, Kempley, Much Marcle, Dymock, Four Oaks, Upleadon, Hartpury, KW
June 12th - 139km - 973m - KW, Sandhurst, Twyning, Earls Croome, Wadborough, Worcester, Leigh Sinton, Malvern, Pendock, KW
June 19th - 131.8km - 741m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Minstwerwoth, Rodley, Westbury, Flaxley, Huntley, Bulley, Tibberton, Highnam, KW
20 Points
July 3rd - 161.1km - 1048m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Stroud, Leighterton, Sherston, Westonbirt, Chavenage, Horsley, Whitminster, Saul, KW
July 10th - 161.2km - 1309m - KW, Glos loop, Minsterworth, Lydney, Aylburton, Beachley, Chepstow, Elberton, Hill, Berkeley, Saul, KW
July 17th - 137km - 1311m - KW, Haresfield, King Stanley, Eastington, KW, Littledean, Hopewell Colliery, Cinderford, Flaxley, Birdwood, KW
July 24th - 146.7km - 808m - KW, Hucclecote, Cheltenham, KW, Staverton, Tredington, Ashchurch, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 31st - 147.9km - 1232m, KW, Glos, KW, Minsterworth, Lydney, Chepstow, Elberton, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkeley, Saul, KW
Aug 7th - 132.4km - 1041m - KW, Brockworth, Churchdown, KW, Pendock, Bromsberrow, Eastnor, Ledbury, Donnington, Ryton, Corse, KW
Aug 21st - 162km - 1175m KW, C/down, KW, Cheltenham, Naunton, Cotswold Farm Park, Broadway Tower, Willersey, Toddington, Alstone, KW
Aug 28th - 121.1km - 728m - KW, Ebley, KW, Stonehouse, Cam, Stinchcombe, Wick, Falfield, Lower Stone, Berkeley, Slimbridge, Elmore, KW
Sept 4th - 133.5km - 716m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Sandhurst, Deerhurst, Tewkesbury, Treddington, Staverton, Churchdown, KW
Sept 11th - 132.3km - 917m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Highnam, Newent, Kilcot, Little Gorsley, Lea, Mitcheldean, Blaisdon, Birdwood, KW
30 Points
Sept 25th - 166.2km - 1396m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Upleadon, Ketford, Ledbury, Colwall, British Camp, Eastnor, Longney, Hartpury, KW
Oct 2nd - 125.9km - 815m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Elmore, Frampton, Frocester, Lightpill, Amberley, Nailsworth, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
Oct 9th - 167.8km - 1118m - KW, Highnam, KW, Frocester, Charfield, Wickwar, Frampton Cotterell, Tytherington, Oldbury, Berkeley, KW
Oct 16th - 130.6km - 1365m - KW, Highnam, Glasshouse, Taynton, KW, Cheltenham, Withington, Hilcot, Cowley, Crickley, Upton St. L, KW
Oct 29th - 168.39km - 1271m - Warmley, Bristol, Yatton, Bleadon, Wedmore, Glastonbury, Mark, Bleadon, Sandford, Bristol, Warmley
Nov 6th - 124.2km - 818m - KW, Glos, KW, Upper Wick, Charfield, Kingswood, Wickwar, Cromhall, Cutts Heath, Stone, Berkeley, Elmore, KW
Nov 13th - 122.7km - 1125m - KW, Stroud, KW, Tibberton, Glasshouse, Dursley Cross, Nailbridge, Littledean, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Nov 20th - 105.1km - 509m - KW, Gloucester, Innsworth, Churchdown, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Churchdown, Gloucester, KW
Nov 27th - 123.2km - 1062m - KW, Twigworth, Churchdown, Upton, KW, Edge, Cranham, Bisley, Frances Lynch, Bussage. Stroud, Epney, KW


----------



## Willd (3 Dec 2022)

*Jan 16 - 62.64 miles, 2,909ft, 4.27.48 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Houlton, DIRFT, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Spratton, Brixworth, Holcot, Sywell, Mears Ashby, Sywell, Overstone, Moulton, Railway Cottages, Boughton, Church Brampton, Lower Harlestone, Upper Harlestone, Great Brington, Whilton, Whilton Locks, Welton, Barby, Rugby, Bilton, Cawston, home.
*Feb 27 - 66.44 miles, 2,965ft, 4.50.47 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Preston Capes, Canons Ashby, Moreton Pinkney, Weston, Milthorpe, Weedon Lois, Wappenham, Syresham, Biddlesden, Whitfield, Falcutt, Helmdon, Stuchbury, Sulgrave, Culworth, Eydon, West Farndon, Westhorp, Priors Marston, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Grandborough, Woolscott, Dunchurch, home.
*Mar 12 - 63.70 miles, 2,008ft, 4.13.55 - *Bilton, Cawston, Dunsmore Heath, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Cubbington, Kenilworth, Beausale, Haseley Knob, Wroxall, Chadwick End, Baddesley Clinton, Lapworth, Hockley Heath, Earlswood, Tidbury Green, Wythall, Hollywood, Majors Green, Whitlock End, Cheswick Green, Illshaw Heath, Hockley Heath, Lapworth, Kingswood, Rowington Green, Rowington, Shrewley, Hatton, Warwick, Leamington Spa, Cubbington, Weston under Wetherley, Princethorpe, Cawston, home.
*Apr 17 - 71.72 miles, 2,938ft, 4.41.54 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Lutterworth, Kimcote, Walton, Saddington, Smeeton Westerby, Kibworth Beauchamp, West Langton, Thorpe Langton, Welham, Slawston, Blaston, Stoke Dry, Caldecott, Great Easton, Drayton, Medbourne, Weston by Welland, Sutton Bassett, Market Harborough, Lubenham, Theddingworth, Husbands Bosworth, North Kilworth, South Kilworth, Swinford, Catthorpe, Brownsover, Old Brownsover, Newbold on Avon, home.
*May 8 - 73.17 miles, 2,489ft, 4.46.48 *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Chadshunt, Kineton, Little Kineton, Oxhill, Whatcote, Upper Brailes, Lower Brailes, Sutton-under-Brailes, Stourton, Cherington, Little Wolford, Nethercote, Great Wolford, Four Shires Stone, Great Wolford, Todenham, Willington, Honington, Whatcote, Oxhill, Little Kineton, Kineton, Chadshunt, Gaydon, Bishop's Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Toft, Dunchurch, home.
*Jun 12 -76.53 miles, 3,309ft, 5.21.10 - *Bilton, Hillmorton, Kilsby, Watford, Murcott, Long Buckby, East Haddon, Holdenby, Church Brampton, Chapel Brampton, Boughton, Moulton, Overstone, Sywell, Earls Barton, Wollaston, Hinwick, Bozeat, Easton Maudit, Grendon, Cogenhoe, Northampton (Ecton Brook, Rectory Farm, Overstone Lodge, Southfields, Round Spinney, Booth Rise, Moulton Park), Boughton, Church Brampton, Railway Cottages, Long Buckby, Murcott, Watford, Kilsby, Hillmorton, Rugby, home.
*Jul 17 -78.62 miles, 2,485ft, 5.21.24 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Monks Kirby, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Burbage, Hinckley, Wykin, Upton, Sibson, Sheepy Parva, Orton-on-the-Hill, Austrey, No Man's Heath, Chilcote, Netherseal, Clifton Campville, Thorpe Constantine, Seckington, Newton Regis, Austrey, Warton, Little Warton, Orton-on-the-Hill, Sheepy Magna, Sheepy Parva, Sibson, Upton, Wykin, Hinckley, Burbage, Wolvey Heath, Wolvey, Five Ways, Withybrook, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.
*Aug 7 - 80.22 miles, 3,361ft, 5.36.40 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Ashby Parva, Leire, Broughton Astley, Primethorpe, Sutton in the Elms, Croft, Thurlaston, Desford, Merry Lees, Thornton, Copt Oak, Nanpantan, Loughborough, Stanford on Soar, Cotes, Barrow upon Soar, Quorn (Quorndon), Woodhouse, Newtown Linford, Field Head, Botcheston, Newtown Unthank, Desford, Thurlaston, Croft, Sharnford, High Cross, Cloudesley Bush, Brinklow, Bretford, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.
*Sep 11 - 82.80 miles, 3,641ft, 5.57.41 - *Bilton, Rugby, Hillmorton, Crick, West Haddon, Ravensthorpe, Teeton, Spratton, Brixworth, Pitsford Causeway, Holcot, Hannington, Orlingbury, Little Harrowden, Great Harrowden, Finedon, Stanwick, Raunds, Keyston & reverse.
*Oct 16 - 64.49 miles, 2,316ft, 4.33.25 - *Bilton, Dunchurch, Toft, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Ladbroke, Knightcote, Northend, Radway, Lower / Middle / Upper Tysoe, Shenington, Shutford, Sibford Ferris, Burdrop, Sibford Gower, Edgehill, Ratley, Arlescote, Temple Herdewyke, Gaydon, Bishop's Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Birdingbury, Bourton on Dunsmore, Cawston, home.
*Nov 13 - 63.03 miles, 2,383ft - *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Shilton, Sowe Common, Alderman's Green, Longford, Exhall, Ash Green, Keresley Newlands, Keresley, Corley, Corley Ash, Fillongley, Shawbury, Church End, Shustoke, Blyth End, Coleshill, Gilson, Water Orton, Gilson, Coleshill, Duke End, Maxstoke, Green End, Fillongley, Bedworth Heath, Bedworth, Bulkington, Five Ways, Withybrook, Monks Kirby, Street Ashton, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, Long Lawford, home.
*Dec 3 - 65.74 miles, 2,035ft, 4.30.18 - *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Pailton, Monks Kirby, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Burbage, Hinckley, Wykin, Upton, Sibson, Sheepy Parva, Sheepy Magna, Orton-on-the-Hill, Austrey, Newton Regis, Pinwall, Ratcliffe Culey, Sibson, Upton, Stoke Golding, Wykin, Hinckley, Burbage, Wolvey, Five Ways, Withybrook, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.


----------



## Sea of vapours (3 Dec 2022)

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (6 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales - lots of them)
27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough of B, Bowland Knotts)
*July *(5 points)
5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Mallerstang, Ribblehead, Settle)
9th - 117km / 2,400m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss)
16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
*August *(7 points)
6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Halton Gill, Haworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Airton, Settle)
9th - 151km / 2,800m (Brough, Middleton, Stanhope, Blanchland, Gateshead)
11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Rookhope, Scarsike Head, Swinhope Head, Newby Head)
19th - 162km /2,900m (Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
26th - 202km / 3,950m (Fleak Moss, Holgate Moor, The Stang, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss, Orton)
31st - 133km / 2,500m (Halton Gill, Kidstones, Witton Steeps, Coverdale, Brootes Hill, Eldroth)
*September* (4 points)
2nd - 103km / 2,350m (Lumpy, laney loop around Kendal)
14th - 170km / 3,050m (Great Dun Fell, Ullswater, Kirkstone Pass)
16th - 111km / 2,000m (Hawkshead, Coniston Water. Tow Top, Burton-in-Kendal)
28th - 102km / 1,800m (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Coal Road, Garsdale, Dentdale, Barbondale)
*October *(4 points)
11th - 116km / 1,100m (Hinckley, Derby, Chesterfield)
12th - 161km / 3,660m (Hathersage, Strines, Holmfirth, Hebden Bridge, Barnoldswick)
18th - 101km / 1,800m (Newby Head, Cross Top, Buttertubs, Ribblehead, Austwick)
25th - 105km / 1,900m (Sunbiggin Tarn, Mallerstang, Garsdale, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*November* (4 points)
13th - 105km / 1,900m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Airton, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts)
19th - 101km / 1,960m (Settle High Hill, Malham Cove Road, Brootes Hill, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
22nd - 127km / 1,900m (Wigglesworth, Airton, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Thonrton Rust, Newby Head)
25th - 161km / 3,000m (Barnoldswick, Colne, Hebden Bridge, Haworth, Earby, Ribblehead)
*December*
3rd - 106km / 1,800m (Bowland Knotts, Gargrave, Kilnsey, Halton Gill, Stainforth, Austwick)


----------



## Sbudge (3 Dec 2022)

22nd January, 101.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6564316755) Wendover - Watlington Loop
17th February, 100.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6697265402) Hatfield, St.Albans, Watford, Uxbridge - wind, wind and mud
10th March, 100.45km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6803169246) NW6 to Harold Wood loop
14th April, 101.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/6981088690) NW6 to Hertford loop
19th April, 106.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7007596492) Cambridge, The Cam and Newmarket loop
8th May, 100.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7108606924) Wendover northwards loop
6th June, 104.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7265430188) Edinburgh West, gentle saunter. Canals and NCR
11th June, 103.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7294371880) Nightrider 2022 and my 101 km Eddington ride.
21st July, 100.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7505645673) Northumberland coastal ride
21st August, 100.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7675645539) Wendover, Thame, Watlington loop
2nd September, 101.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7742609148) New Forest loop
10th October, 101.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/7941905239) Autumnal Scottish canals
17th November, 100.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/8131542462) West London wanderings
2nd December, 100.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/8198259920) St.Albans loop


----------



## KingswayRider (6 Dec 2022)

Jan 2nd - 115.7km - 696m - KW, Glos heatmap filler, KW, Eastington, Coaley, Uley, Cam, Breadstone, Slimbridge, Frampton, KW
Jan 9th - 121.5km - 1023m - KW, Haresfield, Leonard Stanley, Whitminster, KW, Tibberton, Flaxley, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Jan 16th - 114.9km - 1046m - KW, Highnam, Upleadon, Hartpury, Maisemore, KW, Brockworth, Bentham, Witcombe, Brookthorpe, KW
Jan 23rd - 132km - 682m - KW, Leckhampton, Churchdown, KW, Gossington, Berkeley, Sharpness, Purton, Frampton, Elmore, KW
Jan 30th - 132.6km - 1484m - KW, Stroud, Eastington, KW, Nuthill, Cranham, Winstone, Edgeworth, Far Oakridge, Chalford, Stonehouse, KW
Feb 6th - 101km - 508m - KW, Longney, Priding, Frampton, Saul, Elmore, plus dead end lanes & heatmap filling in Quedgeley & Tuffley, KW
Mar 6th - 130.4km - 878m - KW, Sandhurst, Staverton, Boddington, KW, Frocester, Cam, Dursley, North Nibley, Berkeley, Saul, Epney, KW
Mar 13th - 105.7km - 950m - KW, City Centre Filler, KW, Upton St. L, The Camp, Battlescombe, Oakridge Lynch, Bisley, Stroud, KW
Mar 20th - 115.6km - 945m - KW, Upton, Brockworth, KW, Elmore, Whitminster, Stroud, Burleigh, Minchinhampton, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 3rd - 103.4km - 1015m - KW, Quedgeley heatmap filler, KW, Standish, Stroud, Wick St, Birdlip, Cowley, Cockleford, Coberley, Edge, KW
10 points
Apr 16th - 102.7km - 631m - KW, Tuffley, Hucclecote, Brockworth, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Staverton, Churchdown, Hucclecote, KW
Apr 17th - 129.3km - 873m - KW, Sandhurst, Norton, Down Hatherley, KW, Lasborough, Shipton Moyne, Chavenage, Nailsworth, KW
Apr 24th - 169.6km- 1075m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Frocester, Damery, Charfield, Frampton Cotterill, Alveston, Oldbury, Berkeley, Epney, KW
May 2nd - 123km - 824m, KW, Churchdown, Priors Norton, KW, Whitminster, Selsley, Nympsfield, Waterly Bottom, Stancombe, Cam, Saul, KW
May 8th - 138.8km - 1090m - KW, Elmore, Saul, Stonehouse, Moreton Valance, KW, Blakeney, Yorkley, Soudley, Flaxley, Churcham, KW
May 15th - 113.1km - 1009m - KW, Brockworth, Barnwood, KW, Stonehouse, Brownshill, Bussage, Chalford, Bisley, Buckholt, Upton, KW
May 22nd - 166.7km - 1049m - KW, Kings Stanley, KW, Falfield, Earthcott Green, Olveston, Awkley, Severn Beach, Elberton, Ham, Saul, KW
May 29th - 149.5km - 1176m - KW, Berkeley, KW, Highnam, Kempley, Much Marcle, Dymock, Four Oaks, Upleadon, Hartpury, KW
June 12th - 139km - 973m - KW, Sandhurst, Twyning, Earls Croome, Wadborough, Worcester, Leigh Sinton, Malvern, Pendock, KW
June 19th - 131.8km - 741m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Minstwerwoth, Rodley, Westbury, Flaxley, Huntley, Bulley, Tibberton, Highnam, KW
20 Points
July 3rd - 161.1km - 1048m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Stroud, Leighterton, Sherston, Westonbirt, Chavenage, Horsley, Whitminster, Saul, KW
July 10th - 161.2km - 1309m - KW, Glos loop, Minsterworth, Lydney, Aylburton, Beachley, Chepstow, Elberton, Hill, Berkeley, Saul, KW
July 17th - 137km - 1311m - KW, Haresfield, King Stanley, Eastington, KW, Littledean, Hopewell Colliery, Cinderford, Flaxley, Birdwood, KW
July 24th - 146.7km - 808m - KW, Hucclecote, Cheltenham, KW, Staverton, Tredington, Ashchurch, Kemerton, Forthampton, Hartpury, KW
July 31st - 147.9km - 1232m, KW, Glos, KW, Minsterworth, Lydney, Chepstow, Elberton, Alveston, Thornbury, Berkeley, Saul, KW
Aug 7th - 132.4km - 1041m - KW, Brockworth, Churchdown, KW, Pendock, Bromsberrow, Eastnor, Ledbury, Donnington, Ryton, Corse, KW
Aug 21st - 162km - 1175m KW, C/down, KW, Cheltenham, Naunton, Cotswold Farm Park, Broadway Tower, Willersey, Toddington, Alstone, KW
Aug 28th - 121.1km - 728m - KW, Ebley, KW, Stonehouse, Cam, Stinchcombe, Wick, Falfield, Lower Stone, Berkeley, Slimbridge, Elmore, KW
Sept 4th - 133.5km - 716m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Sandhurst, Deerhurst, Tewkesbury, Treddington, Staverton, Churchdown, KW
Sept 11th - 132.3km - 917m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Highnam, Newent, Kilcot, Little Gorsley, Lea, Mitcheldean, Blaisdon, Birdwood, KW
30 Points
Sept 25th - 166.2km - 1396m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Upleadon, Ketford, Ledbury, Colwall, British Camp, Eastnor, Longney, Hartpury, KW
Oct 2nd - 125.9km - 815m - KW, Cheltenham, KW, Elmore, Frampton, Frocester, Lightpill, Amberley, Nailsworth, Stonehouse, Haresfield, KW
Oct 9th - 167.8km - 1118m - KW, Highnam, KW, Frocester, Charfield, Wickwar, Frampton Cotterell, Tytherington, Oldbury, Berkeley, KW
Oct 16th - 130.6km - 1365m - KW, Highnam, Glasshouse, Taynton, KW, Cheltenham, Withington, Hilcot, Cowley, Crickley, Upton St. L, KW
Oct 29th - 168.39km - 1271m - Warmley, Bristol, Yatton, Bleadon, Wedmore, Glastonbury, Mark, Bleadon, Sandford, Bristol, Warmley
Nov 6th - 124.2km - 818m - KW, Glos, KW, Upper Wick, Charfield, Kingswood, Wickwar, Cromhall, Cutts Heath, Stone, Berkeley, Elmore, KW
Nov 13th - 122.7km - 1125m - KW, Stroud, KW, Tibberton, Glasshouse, Dursley Cross, Nailbridge, Littledean, Newnham, Northwood Green, KW
Nov 20th - 105.1km - 509m - KW, Gloucester, Innsworth, Churchdown, Badgeworth, Cheltenham, Churchdown, Gloucester, KW
Nov 27th - 123.2km - 1062m - KW, Twigworth, Churchdown, Upton, KW, Edge, Cranham, Bisley, Frances Lynch, Bussage. Stroud, Epney, KW
Dec 4th - 123.2km - 631m - KW, Gloucester, Brockworth, KW, Tewkesbury, Upton-on-Severn, Longdon, Forthampton, Tirley, Hartpury, KW


----------



## 13 rider (20 Dec 2022)

Jan to June completed 1 ride per month

July 3rd 62.2 miles ,Elevation 2870ft
Anstey ,St Bernards Abbey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Anstey
Aug 14th 62.5 miles ,Elevation 2280ft
Anstey ,Shepshed ,Belton ,Long Whatton ,Gotham ,Wymeswold ,Saxelby ,Thrussington ,Anstey
Sept 4th 62.5 miles ,Elevation 2090ft
A repeat of the ride above
Oct 2nd 62.5 miles ,Elevation 2247ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Asfordby ,Kinoulton ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Anstey
Nov 20th ,63.4 miles ,Elevation 2451ft
Anstey ,Desford ,Thurlaston ,Kirby Mallory ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Warton ,Austrey ,Snarestone ,Carlton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Dec 20th ,62.5 miles ,Elevation 2746ft
Anstey ,Cossington ,Saxelby ,Wysall ,E Leake ,Gotham ,Sutton Bonnington ,Diesworth ,Shepshed ,Woodhouse Eaves ,Cropston ,Anstey


----------



## Sea of vapours (20 Dec 2022)

_A total of 47 points for the year over 43 rides. _

*January* (2 points)
14th - 119km / 2,150m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Keld, Lamps Moss, Tommy Rd, Barbondale)
31st - 104km / 1,700m (Wigglesworth, Bolton-by-Bowland, Trough of B, Quernmore, Gressingham)
*February *(2 points)
11th - 104km / 1,800m (Jubilee Tower, Trough of Bowland, Cow Ark, Tosside, One tree hill, Clapham)
25th - 113km / 2,000m (Sedbergh, Kirkby Stephen, Keld, Buttertubs, Hawes, Newby Head)
*March* (3 points)
15th - 119km / 2,333m (Kingsdale, Coal Road, Kidstones, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
18th - 121km / 1,850m (Ribblehead, Sunbiggin Tarn, Tebay, Killington, Kirkby Lonsdale)
20th - 100km / 1,650m (Galgate, Oakenclough, Chipping, Slaidburn, Bowland Knotts)
*April* (5 points)
1st - 101km / 1,820m (Bowland Knotts, Bolton-by-Bowland, Malham, Arncliffe, Halton Gill, Stainforth)
17th - 105km / 2,000m (Settle, Airton, Gargrave, Barnoldswick, Slaidburn, Cross of Greet, Lowgill)
20th - 112km / 1,900m (Ribblehead, Greets Moss, Fleak Moss, Newby Head)
25th - 162km / 2,800m ( Orton, Brough, Tan Hill, Birkdale, Nateby, Gasdale Head, Newby Head)
29th - 164km / 2,500m (Quernmore, Inglewhite, Longridge, Newby Head, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*May *(3 points)
3rd - 108km / 2,000m (Fountains Fell circuit, Fleet Moss, Coal Road, Newby Head)
7th - 170km / 2,770m (Wensleydale, Swaledale, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Barbondale)
17th - 162km / 2,600m (Kendal, Hawkshead, east side of Coniston, Arnside, Keasden)
*June* (6 points)
10th - 103km / 2,200m (Bowland Knotts, Waddington Fell, Nick of Pendle, Barley, Tosside)
15th - 202km / 3,300m (Tebay, Brough, Barnard Castle, Holgate Pasture, Ribblehead)
21st - 203km / 3,600m (Solstice circuit of the Dales - lots of them)
27th - 161km / 2,600m (Newby Head, Mallerstang, Quernmore, Trough of B, Bowland Knotts)
*July *(5 points)
5th - 204km / 3,200m (Orton, Haweswater, Askham, Mallerstang, Ribblehead, Settle)
9th - 117km / 2,400m (Oxnop Scar, Lamps Moss, Mallerstang, Coal Road, White Shaw Moss)
16th - 164km / 3,300m (Kingsdale, Lamps Moss, Grinton Moor, Park Rash, Brootes Hill)
29th - 162km / 2,700m (Newby Head, Fleet Moss, Whitewell, Cross of Greet)
*August *(7 points)
6th - 163km / 3,200m (Langcliffe, Halton Gill, Haworth, Laneshaw Bridge, Airton, Settle)
9th - 151km / 2,800m (Brough, Middleton, Stanhope, Blanchland, Gateshead)
11th - 162km / 2,900m (Blanchland, Rookhope, Scarsike Head, Swinhope Head, Newby Head)
19th - 162km /2,900m (Ribblehead, Mallerstang, Lamps Moss, Fleak Moss, Barbondale)
26th - 202km / 3,950m (Fleak Moss, Holgate Moor, The Stang, Tan Hill, Lamps Moss, Orton)
31st - 133km / 2,500m (Halton Gill, Kidstones, Witton Steeps, Coverdale, Brootes Hill, Eldroth)
*September* (4 points)
2nd - 103km / 2,350m (Lumpy, laney loop around Kendal)
14th - 170km / 3,050m (Great Dun Fell, Ullswater, Kirkstone Pass)
16th - 111km / 2,000m (Hawkshead, Coniston Water. Tow Top, Burton-in-Kendal)
28th - 102km / 1,800m (Kingsdale, Deepdale, Coal Road, Garsdale, Dentdale, Barbondale)
*October *(4 points)
11th - 116km / 1,100m (Hinckley, Derby, Chesterfield)
12th - 161km / 3,660m (Hathersage, Strines, Holmfirth, Hebden Bridge, Barnoldswick)
18th - 101km / 1,800m (Newby Head, Cross Top, Buttertubs, Ribblehead, Austwick)
25th - 105km / 1,900m (Sunbiggin Tarn, Mallerstang, Garsdale, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)
*November* (4 points)
13th - 105km / 1,900m (Stainforth, Halton Gill, Airton, Settle, Tosside, Bowland Knotts)
19th - 101km / 1,960m (Settle High Hill, Malham Cove Road, Brootes Hill, Fleet Moss, Newby Head)
22nd - 127km / 1,900m (Wigglesworth, Airton, Kettlewell, Kidstones, Thonrton Rust, Newby Head)
25th - 161km / 3,000m (Barnoldswick, Colne, Hebden Bridge, Haworth, Earby, Ribblehead)
*December* (2 points)
3rd - 106km / 1,800m (Bowland Knotts, Gargrave, Kilnsey, Halton Gill, Stainforth, Austwick)
20th - 113km / 2,222m (Newby Head, Buttertubs, Lamps Moss, Dentdale, Deepdale, Kingsdale)


----------



## steverob (24 Dec 2022)

*1st January: 62.26 miles / 100.2km* - Aylesbury, Tring, Aldbury, Whipsnade, Dunstable, Toddington, Hockliffe, Leighton Buzzard, Wing, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6455967242
*11th February: 63.19 miles / 101.7km *- Aylesbury, Quainton, Calvert, Bicester, Weston on the Green, Islip, Arncott, Ludgershall, Waddesdon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6666403821
*28th March: 62.38 miles / 100.4km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon, Marsh Gibbon, Ambrosden, Islip, Kidlington, Oxford, Wheatley, Worminghall, Thame, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/6896791086
*24th April: 62.17 miles / 100.1km *- Aylesbury, Dinton, Chearsley, Oakley, Waterperry, Forest Hill, Boarstall, Launton, Twyford, Middle Claydon, Quainton, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7033995908
*2nd May: 69.74 miles / 112.2km *- Aylesbury, Hogshaw, Calvert, Finmere, Syresham, Brackley, Westbury, Gawcott, Winslow, Waddesdon Greenway, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7076609836
*25th June: 63.50 miles / 102.2km *- Aylesbury, Marsh, Cadsden, Great Missenden, Little Chalfont, Flaunden, Berkhamsted, Ringshall, Slapton, Long Marston, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7366774319
*14th July: 66.31 miles / 106.7km *- Aylesbury, Haddenham, _<train to Banbury>_, Kings Sutton, Middleton Cheney, Farthinghoe, Croughton, Stoke Lyne, Chetwode, Steeple Claydon, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7466313754 and https://www.strava.com/activities/7467710608
*31st July: 66.57 miles / 107.1km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon, Ludgershall, Murcott, Bletchingdon, Chesterton, Stratton Audley, Twyford, Hogshaw, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7559678200
*21st August: 62.27 miles / 100.2km *- Aylesbury, Haddenham, Long Crendon, Worminghall, Wheatley, Denton, Toot Baldon, Chiselhampton, Horspath, Stanton St. John, Borstall, Kingswood, Waddesdon, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7676340966
*17th September: 62.43 miles / 100.5km* - Aylesbury, Botolph Claydon, Padbury, Buckingham, Leckhampstead, Deanshanger, West & South Milton Keynes, _<walk to Bletchley due to mechanical>_, Stoke Hammond, Soulbury, Wingrave, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7824052610 and https://www.strava.com/activities/7824052232
*9th October: 74.44 miles / 119.8km *- Little Chalfont, Denham, Uxbridge, Sipson, a lap of Heathrow Airport, Harlington, Iver Heath, Farnham Common, Beaconsfield, Hazlemere, Great Missenden, Butlers Cross, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/7937741002
*13th November: 64.14 miles / 103.2km *- Aylesbury, Cublington, Stewkley, Whaddon, South Milton Keynes, Woburn Sands, Great Brickhill, Leighton Buzzard, Long Marston, Weston Turville, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/8113232183
*24th December: 66.89 miles / 107.6km *- Aylesbury, Waddesdon Greenway, Botolph Claydon, Marsh Gibbon, Bicester, Bletchingdon, Hampton Poyle, Murcott, Kingswood, Quainton, Aylesbury - https://www.strava.com/activities/8286741267


----------

